# Nintendo 3DS



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2013)

*Notable Exclusives:*





Etrian Mystery Dungeon
Etrian Odyssey Untold: The Millenium Girl
Etrian Odyssey Untold 2: The Fafnir Knight


Fantasy Life



Kid Icarus Uprising
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance

Luigi's Mansion 2







Super Mario 3D Land



The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
The Legend of Zelda: TriForce Heroes
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 18, 2013)

no fire emblem in that commercial is criminal.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't care, I already have _Fire Emblem_


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Needs more kid Icarus


Lol emily rogers saying its better to see kids playing with kids lawl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

"Because it's Nintendo" is probably the best slogan the company's had in years. It shows they're proud of who they are and gives...

Re post in the new thread.
[YOUTUBE]nORgM4lpslk[/YOUTUBE]

The title of this thread should be update it


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> "Because it's Nintendo" is probably the best slogan the company's had in years. It shows they're proud of who they are and gives...
> 
> Re post in the new thread.
> [YOUTUBE]nORgM4lpslk[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



They need to play this commercial on every channel they can during every commercial break.

Maybe throw some WiiU commercials in, though.


----------



## Yagura (Nov 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> They need to play this commercial on every channel they can during every commercial break.



Or maybe just Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network during daytime hours. 



> Maybe throw some WiiU commercials in, though.



I have actually seen more commercials for Wii U and it's games than for 3DS as of late.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

^ They run them on Adult Swim/ Comedy central, ABC, ABC Family and USA and other places


----------



## VILLIAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Got my 3DS completely soaked in the rain, so now it refuses to even turn on. Oh well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tXVYMH-OJxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Nov 26, 2013)

That's what I like to see, Nintendo. Showin the US sum love


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 26, 2013)

Dem Bravely Default review scores, Europe finally gets some 3DS love


----------



## Alicia (Nov 29, 2013)

JPN exclusives . . . so unfair


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2013)

For anyone who wants Soul Hackers, it's going to be $10 during a lightning deal on Amazon in a few hours. It's a great game, so get it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 30, 2013)

How did you know that?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh nice I'll definitely be picking it up for that price, its cheaper than in the eshop with the price cut, is the sonic game the wii u version as well? Any other games?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2013)

Dunno about Sonic. I would hold out until Monday for video game deals unless the prices are reaaaaaally good. Soul Hackers won't go any cheaper, so get it.

Personally, I'm hoping that Batman: Arkham Origins and AC4 get below $25 each.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 30, 2013)

Same here, I think 35 dollars is too much for those games. I'll definitely get soul hackers even though I never played those games before. And what is that in your sig? 

And how come its hard finding copies of Mario Galaxy and Skyward Swords in stores?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2013)

Skyward sword had a lowish shipment


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 30, 2013)

Why? People would still buy it if they could find it, and I don't see the soul hackers deal right now.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> JPN exclusives . . . so unfair



someones getting kicked in the dick for this.

also been looking for skyward sword, there were two copies but i stupidly decided to wait and their gone


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2013)

One of Amazon's Lightning Deals today was Star Fox 64 3D for a paltry ?10, so I decided to bag it. I never played it on the N64 so I've no idea how good it is...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2013)

Velocity said:


> One of Amazon's Lightning Deals today was Star Fox 64 3D for a paltry ?10, so I decided to bag it. I never played it on the N64 so I've no idea how good it is...


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 1, 2013)

Why wasn't that deal for America as well?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 2, 2013)

So Bravery Default is supposed to be a FF spin-off?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> So Bravery Default is supposed to be a FF spin-off?



its clearly the true FF 15


----------



## Alicia (Dec 2, 2013)

FF15 is on PS4 and XB1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

I think you  mean FF 13 versus


----------



## Alicia (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah but it is rebranded as FF15. I'm glad they got rid of that atrocious old battle system.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> So Bravery Default is supposed to be a FF spin-off?



It is a spiritual sequel to a FF spin-off. Nothing else after that.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 2, 2013)

which spin-off game are you talking abut?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> which spin-off game are you talking abut?



Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light


----------



## Alicia (Dec 2, 2013)

I want FF15 dammit

but I need a PS4 for that

gimme a FF15 spin-off SquareEnix


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 3, 2013)

after 13 the FF series needs to stay away from sequels and spin-offs. only a true sequel to tactics will be accepted.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I want FF15 dammit
> 
> but I need a PS4 for that
> 
> gimme a FF15 spin-off SquareEnix



I'm never going to buy ff15, out of principle really.

Versus was announced *with the PS3*. An entire generation later they decide to bump it to the PS4.

No, fuck square. Fuck square forever.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm never going to buy ff15, out of principle really.
> 
> Versus was announced *with the PS3*. An entire generation later they decide to bump it to the PS4.
> 
> No, fuck square. Fuck square forever.



sums it up nicely.

however I'm a kingdom hearts whore and will have that game inside me one way or another.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm probably going to rent FF15 I'm not giving square any of my money.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2013)

but FF15 looks so damn good 

anyways, my limited edition pokemon Y 3DS XL is already starting to wear off


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> but FF15 looks so damn good
> 
> anyways, my limited edition pokemon Y 3DS XL is already starting to wear off



It looks fine, I am going to wait and see with that game. I am more hyped about *X*


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 3, 2013)

Someday I wish they would import any Maplestory DS games to the United States.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsS-ABlNW_s[/youtube]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2013)

Just pre-ordered the collectors edition for Bravely Default. February 7th can't come soon enough.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 3, 2013)

It's coming out in America? Nice.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll still get FFXV, but yeah fuck everything else (besides KH, BD:FF) with S.E.

Excited about X as well, but if XV becomes too scripted than X could get an upper-hand. (Though i wouldn't be surprised given i trust Monolith Soft far more with their experience with RPGs after Xenoblade than S.E. thus far).


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 3, 2013)

Yah Square track record is no longer any good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2013)

My cawk just got hawrd


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> My cawk just got hawrd



I posted this already lol

there's also a pink chopper version


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2013)

well derp... still that looks so fucking awesome


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 4, 2013)

so I bought shin megami tensei 4

is it just me or is this game hard as balls?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2013)

Your balls aren't normal if they're hard son. Go see a doc fast.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> well derp... still that looks so fucking awesome



yea, but too bad its JPN exclusive + region locked so you won't be able to play your local games even if you import it.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 4, 2013)

balls aren't hard?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Your balls aren't normal if they're hard son. Go see a doc fast.



Well, the testicles themselves are solid, aren't they? its just the scrotum that makes them squishy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well, the testicles themselves are solid, aren't they? its just the scrotum that makes them squishy



Not everything solid = hard, take your flaccid penis for instance 



Disaresta said:


> balls aren't hard?



Nicca go see a doc. 



Daftvirgin said:


> yea, but too bad its JPN exclusive + region locked so you won't be able to play your local games even if you import it.



Yeah, and there's no way it's gonna be available in the US or EU.. well maybe EU, they love their animu.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yeah, and there's no way it's gonna be available in the US or EU.. well maybe EU, they love their animu.



Hmm, maybe you're right... they released that limited edition fire emblem 3DS xl in Europe too, so just maaaybe they'll release it here


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> so I bought shin megami tensei 4
> 
> is it just me or is this game hard as balls?



You can always switch it to the easier setting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2013)

People

Its here

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv6wJeNsTYg[/youtube]


----------



## Alicia (Dec 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> People
> 
> Its here
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv6wJeNsTYg[/youtube]



someone else posted this before...


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 4, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> You can always switch it to the easier setting.



i can beat persona 3 on hard ill be damned if I let this game shit stomp me on normal


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QN7G0SxTaI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bowser (Dec 4, 2013)

Dem year of weegee isn't over


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2013)

The 3DS sold over 800,000 units on Black Friday alone.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2013)

LOOK AT THIS FUCKING SHIT

I PREORDERED IT

IT CAME OUT TODAY

AND IT HASN'T EVEN SHIPPED

* (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻)*


----------



## Alicia (Dec 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> LOOK AT THIS FUCKING SHIT
> 
> I PREORDERED IT
> 
> ...



Meanwhile in Africa...


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Meanwhile in Africa...



Shut up and let me be mad about my first world problems


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]QN7G0SxTaI4[/YOUTUBE]



My nipples.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2013)

lol you can't even get it by Christmas

That terribu Amazon shipping, I'm guessing you selected the Free Shipping option?

Us Americans gotta wait till Feb............it's not so bad


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> i can beat persona 3 on hard ill be damned if I let this game shit stomp me on normal



The Persona games are pretty easy. So beating it on Hard is probably like beating SMT4 on Easy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

Velocity said:


> The Persona games are pretty easy. So beating it on Hard is probably like beating SMT4 on Easy.



Hard is like normal in persona so it's more like very easy in SMT. 
It's not even the hardest mode.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 6, 2013)

Velocity said:


> The Persona games are pretty easy. So beating it on Hard is probably like beating SMT4 on Easy.



i pussed out and decided to focus on 3d world for now


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2013)

The World said:


> lol you can't even get it by Christmas
> 
> That terribu Amazon shipping, I'm guessing you selected the Free Shipping option?



Of course, I'm not made of money


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 6, 2013)

Got Bravely default delivered today aw yeah (and a got 3DS recently) add me plz, friend code 2552-1937-9529, got FE: A (completed) Mario kart and 3D land



Naruto said:


> Of course, I'm not made of money



Should of preordered from grainger games was ?29.99 and received mine on release (today). First time I've actually used them before, probably use more now.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Of course, I'm not made of money



But you are a smod.

You could like, blackmail somebody


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2013)

Send me $100 through PayPal or all of your PMs will "accidentally" leak into the Konoha Plaza.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Send me $100 through PayPal or all of your PMs will "accidentally" leak into the Konoha Plaza.



exactly


----------



## Naruto (Dec 6, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Should of preordered from grainger games was ?29.99 and received mine on release (today). First time I've actually used them before, probably use more now.



Oh wow, nice. Cheaper AND on time. Color me impressed 



Daftvirgin said:


> But you are a smod.
> 
> You could like, blackmail somebody


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 6, 2013)

I must say the music in this game is awesome. It plays so weird, kinda hard but I'm having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

No spoilers. This looks like it will be an actual change of pace.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2013)

Amazon updated delivery date to December 13th


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

So one more dayish till vgx. any chance we'll see some 3ds games or will all the nintendo reveal be for the wii u?


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 8, 2013)

Man this game is sooo good. I like how much trailer and error it forces you to use to overcome any major boss, and the typical rpg overpoweredness the later into the game really hasn't kicked in yet. (At least not if you didn't grind a shed load).


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2013)

Letting you guys know that the major 3DS update that adds Miiverse and NNIDs is going live tonight.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2013)

The update is now live.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2013)

Updating steady!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, awesome. I guess I'd better fire up the 3DS then.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

Do it in the morning^


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't know what that is but..........

UPDATING!


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

the update crashed the eshop


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

Nintendo took the eshop down^


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

oh why did they do that?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2013)

What update?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

mii verse for the 3ds


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> mii verse for the 3ds



Don't we already have Mii Plaza? I don't need any more bloatware on my 3DS.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

why would you not want the mii verse on the 3ds?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2013)

I guess I'll be updating this weekend. No sense in trying now.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> why would you not want the mii verse on the 3ds?



Why _would _I want Miiverse on my 3DS?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

i like it on the wiiu 

having it on the go with the 3ds isnt bad.

different strokes though I suppose


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why _would _I want Miiverse on my 3DS?



Do you even know what it is?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Do you even know what it is?



i'd assume not given the comparison to mii plaza


----------



## Naruto (Dec 10, 2013)

My Mii Plaza isn't updating.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Do you even know what it is?



nope lol         .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VNVg83VUyxc[/YOUTUBE]
never bothered checking until now


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> nope lol         .



Its your 3dS's account system

Yes that one.


----------



## G (Dec 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo took the eshop down^



Eshop had a notification of it last time i checked


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2013)

Did the update a few minutes ago. Nice seeing my accounts essentially merged.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2013)

Got me a Miiverse ID finally. That's one less thing to worry about when I eventually get mah WiiU.

If anyone wants to know, my NNID is the same as all the rest of my (optional) gaming related names: Shirker-BX3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2013)

I find it oddly concerning that literally the only games that made want to actually use the ultimate gimmick that is the 3D in the 3DS is the Sega 3D Classic Games being released recently because the difference is something astounding that I've never seen in any other game so far. Phoenix, Zelda, Mario 3D Land, all of them are barely noticeable and just annoying at the end of the day when those Mega Drive games, shit just pops out of the screen so blatantly it's actually pretty cool. Space Harrier 3D is FUCKING awesome and I even bought Sonic 1 because I liked it so much. Still haven't played Sonic but if I do, I'll probably buy Altered Beast too.

It sucks that the 3DS isn't really appealing to me in terms of overall games so I'm actually excited for this 3D re-releases more than anything. Well, now that Phoenix Wright and Link between worlds are already out at least.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2013)

3DS is puzzle and Rpg master race.

Japan has all the unlocalized action games and them sweet artistically sound visual novels


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2013)

Speaking of which, Bravely Default does a wonderful job with the 3D. It's a gimmick, sure, but every now and then a game uses it better than the rest, and Bravely Default is one of those games. There's so many elements in the background that move and pop out and give a greater sense of depth you normally get out of straight 3D effects. Even the way the party members line up works towards creating the perfect perspective.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2013)

Fire Emblem does the 3D marvelously though


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't wait until we get Bravely Default.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2013)

Can someone help me find high resolution artwork for Bravely Default/Bravely Second? Possibly Four Heroes of Light, too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

For just the games in general or anythign specific?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 11, 2013)

3ds and ps3 have the best jrpgs i've ever played, fire emblem and ni no kuni are master race. never forget


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2013)

Half the JRPG's on the PS3 are franchise shit. Only like 30 of them in 8 years.

PSP and PS2 were better at the JRPG


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

NPD sales(info from NeoGaf):

3DS + 2DS came up around 770K


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2013)

Big haul.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2013)

It sold 1.25 million last week wow.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey guys, look at this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, look at this.



Damn, that's tempting but I'm backlogged enough as it is. Still very much playing SMT: IV, Pokemon Y and Fire Emblem Awakening. And with Bravely Default dropping down NA in Feb 2014, I'll be busy once more.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

I want to buy it but I want to make sure is that the latest one that also the one with cutscenes and a remake of the old game so its like 2 games in 1 cart?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

Yup, that's the one.



Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, that's tempting but I'm backlogged enough as it is. Still very much playing SMT: IV, Pokemon Y and Fire Emblem Awakening. And with Bravely Default dropping down NA in Feb 2014, I'll be busy once more.



I bought it, I've been really wanting to play it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Great if only it came with the soundtrack but that was only for people that preordered or got it really early.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

mmm i would buy if i could just bring myself to finish EO 4


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't care much about the soundtrack, I just want to play the game.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

You don't like it DIs?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

You arent allowed to not care about an Atlus soundtrack.

They make music like gods


----------



## G (Dec 14, 2013)

What's there to play if you don't like RPG's of any kind at all?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2013)

G said:


> What's there to play if you don't like RPG's of any kind at all?



Well, I have Kid Icarus, Phoenix Wright 5, Zelda: a link Between worlds, Mighty Switch Force, Virtue's Last Reward, Luigi's Mansion 2 and Fire Emblem: Awakening. Some friends lent me Ocarina of Time 3D, New Super Mario Bros 2 and Mario 3D Land but I don't personally feel those deserve a buy. Also bought some of those new Sega classic 3D remasters.

Currently waiting for Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright crossover.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

You need more games boy^

Lol.

I never buy Nintendo's mainstream games ( Mario Zelda ect)


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Exactly, their game soundtracks are legendary.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2013)

Until the 3DS has more game that I like, I'll buy them. Right now it's not catering to me at all. Doesn't help that the only Castlevania game it has is a notorious piece of shit.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

3D land is a definite by, so is Ocarina of Time 3D if you never played it before. NSMB2 I can understand not buying.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Until the 3DS has more game that I like, I'll buy them. Right now it's not catering to me at all. Doesn't help that the only Castlevania game it has is a notorious piece of shit.



Bullshit you havent bought Steamworld dig and you havent bought half the RPG's/Puzzle/Action or Horror games yet.

Get buying man
Shin Megami Tensei 4 is caaalllllinnnngggg

As is that DS backlog I know you have.
Amazon beckons!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Until the 3DS has more game that I like, I'll buy them. Right now it's not catering to me at all. Doesn't help that the only Castlevania game it has is a notorious piece of shit.



Just because it doesn't have COD doesn't mean it doesn't have games.
How about you look?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2013)

You guys are fucking priceless, I think I know which games I like on the system. Also some other games I ditched cause they got better console versions like Revelations or because they're handheld versions of console games (DOKEY KANG TREEDEE). And I replied to that other post specifically cause i mostly don't give 2 shits about handheld RPGs and especially JRPGs (Persona the only exception). I'm also not a fan of Professor Layton.

And my DS backlog is actually quite small now, it used to be fucking gigantic but that handheld was shitting gold from all genres.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just because it doesn't have COD doesn't mean it doesn't have games.
> How about you look?



Easy there bucko, I didn't say it didn't have games, I said I don't care about most of the game it has. Sorry if I don't gobble the millionth fucking Pokemon game Nintendo so gently provides us. Nice try with the COD quip though. I can also blindly pinpoint a random milked series to try and judge other people's tastes too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

Resident Evil RE is actually better on the 3DS.

Lol.

Just telling you to try some new shit lel.

3DS aint about dem cinematics. But otherwise it has everything else.

Nintendo doesnt make Pokemon Death 

They do make Metroid though so sit over there and go on the Eshop.


And no seriously, you need to play Atlus's games.

Buying a 3DS and not buying Atlus's games and a fighting game is a crime

As is buying Batman on the Vita.

Its like Castlevania so lol to that.

Just hoping more of the action games in Japan get localized

3DS became a visual novel machine recently.

3DS is still the Puzzle king though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You guys are fucking priceless, I think I know which games I like on the system. Also some other games I ditched cause they got better console versions like Revelations or because they're handheld versions of console games (DOKEY KANG TREEDEE). And I replied to that other post specifically cause i mostly don't give 2 shits about handheld RPGs and especially JRPGs (Persona the only exception). I'm also not a fan of Professor Layton.
> 
> And my DS backlog is actually quite small now, it used to be fucking gigantic but that handheld was shitting gold from all genres.
> 
> ...


Liking only Persona says it all.
Pussy ass rpg player


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Liking only Persona says it all.
> Pussy ass rpg player



I said Jrpgs, champ. I like to play actual RPGs, not glorified poor man action games with MUH DEEP STORYLINES of 14 year olds saving the earth or retro Final Fantasy turn based knockoffs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah no^
3DS has none of those

Thats the cinematic bullshit you find on Sony consoles.

3DS is bastion of the old school gaming style Reborn.

But I gotta say the 3DS has a shitload of dungeon crawlers XD

Anywhoo. I've never really used the term JRPG.

Golden Sun was always an RPG i liked to play because of the gameplay. I liked its puzzle focus and its characters even though they're underdeveloped.

Xenoblade's the complete opposite of that but I still find the gameplay fun.
Its really more on that deep sense of exploration the game gives

Which is also why Im EXTREMELY excited for X. The gameplay looks even better so I am all for that >

All I can really say about Xenoblade is it has a well put together narrative and pacing. Replaying it you can see that and I like how they subvert alot of things in the game regarding the Genre.

I grew up playing the mana,ys,MT and SMT games,Fire Emblem,Evermore Live a Live and Terranigma
Breath of Fire was some cool shit back in the day. Phantasy Star was also real ( Man I loved Sega,I seriously hope I never see Nintendo end up like that. I need them to keep making a shitload of games XD Sigh, need more Jet Set Radio man)

I've personally always been a fan of turnbased and real time gameplay so that tends to be what I like barring Dungeon crawlers and Strategy RPGs. ( I fucking love those)

Otherwise I love Action Brawlers/Hack and Slash games.
And horror games. Love those. Shmups too.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Death sounds extremely ignorant, but what do you expect from a Bleach fan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 14, 2013)

..........Death is so gonna hound you for mentioning that.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Death sounds extremely ignorant, but what do you expect from a Bleach fan.



u  wot  m8?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

I meant Deathbringer the one Stnight is replying to, didn't notice you were death as well.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2013)

nah it applies to koon as well 

I keeed I keed 

not really 

Mirror of Fate is actually pretty good


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah no^
> 3DS has none of those
> 
> Thats the cinematic bullshit you find on Sony consoles.
> ...



Which I also covered in my last post. I'm not a JRPG guy, old school or modern and I never will, don't know why you guys feel the need to try and change tastes for the sake of saying a console has more games. You like 3DS RPGS so you buy more games, that's fucking neato, enjoy them. I just tried to give the other guy a list of nonRPGS, Jesus Christ.

I'll be waiting for Tides of Numenera, Wasteland 2, Pillars of Eternity, Witcher 3 and the Stick of Truth. You play Bravely Default and whatever the fuck else. 

Also, that's s hard case of denial if you think Revelations is better on the 3DS.



thinkingaboutlife said:


> Death sounds extremely ignorant, but what do you expect from a Bleach fan.



WHOA, SUCH A BADASS HERE, GUYS. I BET HE BANGS BOTH CHICKS ON HIS AVATAR **AT THE SAME TIME**.

And Death there is also a Bleach fan. Since he likes, you know, having fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I said Jrpgs, champ. I like to play actual RPGs, not glorified poor man action games with MUH DEEP STORYLINES of 14 year olds saving the earth or retro Final Fantasy turn based knockoffs.



In my day we called jrpgs rpgs.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2013)

Right now my 3DS collection consists of 

Zelda Ocarina of Time
Fire Emblem
Resident Evil Revelations
Kid Icarus
Zero Escape:Virtue's Last Reward
Zelda Link Between Two Worlds
Devil Survivor Overclocked
Shin Megami Tensei 4
Super Mario 3D Land
Mirror of Fate

I'm planning on getting Etrian Odyssey Millennium Girl and Pokemon X/Y maybe Luigi's Mansion too

Bravely Default comes out in Feb

I don't see how there aren't enough good games not to get a 3DS

Best handheld in who knows how long 

Plus I can still play my DS games on my XL and it doesn't look all stretched out and ugly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Which I also covered in my last post. I'm not a JRPG guy, old school or modern and I never will, don't know why you guys feel the need to try and change tastes for the sake of saying a console has more games. You like 3DS RPGS so you buy more games, that's fucking neato, enjoy them. I just tried to give the other guy a list of nonRPGS, Jesus Christ.
> 
> I'll be waiting for Tides of Numenera, Wasteland 2, Pillars of Eternity, Witcher 3 and the Stick of Truth. You play Bravely Default and whatever the fuck else.
> 
> ...



I find it funny that you insult the weaboo action rpgs yet you're buying the witcher lol

And the random point and click + turn base southpark game


Like I said. I play actual rpgs XD


Revelations is better on the 3DS because its a handheld game. 
Console version just has extra things for raid mode.
I've got both versions.I like it on the WiiU too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2013)

Because nothing says Weeaboo like the main protagonist actually having sex in his game.  Plus the second Geralt showed up with facial hair was the second that the white hair fibs stopped working. That's forbidden territory for Sephiroth and the rest of the fruits.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Me and death have a good healthy relationship.


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2013)

death you rocking a bleach set and talking about fruits and bishies like Seph? 

what Razr said about Geralt/witcher made no sense I can agree with that doe


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

The World said:


> Right now my 3DS collection consists of
> 
> Zelda Ocarina of Time
> Fire Emblem
> ...



The World knows what he is talking about


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because nothing says Weeaboo like the main protagonist actually having sex in his game.  Plus the second Geralt showed up with facial hair was the second that the white hair fibs stopped working. That's forbidden territory for Sephiroth and the rest of the fruits.



[YOUTUBE]I1RwvtprEO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

The World said:


> death you rocking a bleach set and talking about fruits and bishies like Seph?
> 
> what Razr said about Geralt/witcher made no sense I can agree with that doe



Its my personal experience from walking in on a girl who was masturbating to said game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> The World knows what he is talking about



He still doesnt have enough games.


Hell I dont even have 3D Land or Ocarina lol


I need to pick up Starfox 64.

Most people tend to not buy any of the 3DS's year one games. 
Thats where all the fighters and the westernish stuff are.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 15, 2013)

I never bought Starfox 64 or any of the older stuff either. But Ocarina is a must buy game. The older games should be cheap by now.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]I1RwvtprEO4[/YOUTUBE]



That dude must have a strong ass dick to pierce her jeans right to her pussy


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 15, 2013)

Sex will never be the same.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its my personal experience from walking in on a girl who was masturbating to said game.



i hope she was not related to you, and it ended in sex.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 15, 2013)

That's disturbing. *exits thread*


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 15, 2013)

thats the circle of life


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

Life is like the universe, you expand till you hit the maximum then contract within till you're arisen anew giving form to the energy within.


ALBW has a really moody,memorable soundtrack I love it! 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZURmiYiEGsQ&list=SPz5gUls4mkX8Z_HPYY9xFHth0f-7qIrWn[/youtube]

Also really like what they did with the Hyrule Castle Theme for Lorule

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g75HDyL2BGc&list=SPz5gUls4mkX8Z_HPYY9xFHth0f-7qIrWn[/youtube]

Dont even realize its the same song played backwards arranged on new instruments

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL0vm359Uy4[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2013)

Who says the Big Crunch is not just a theory? 



AL2BW is tons of fun :33


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

Hero Mode in ALBW is fuuuun

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWNTs3zWuEc[/youtube]

Who's to say we arent just a hologram?

So say we all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2013)

The World said:


> death you rocking a bleach set and talking about fruits and bishies like Seph?



If my set rocked said bishies, you might have had a point. 

And to be fair, Witcher 1 Geralt was kinda wapanese faggy but that was more of the engine's fault and the shitty modelers more than anything else. He's a full bitch ploughing MUAHN in the second game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

You dont play enough Dragons Dogma.


Am I the only one around here who actually READ the novels?

Far as Im concerned Dragon Age is Murican Weaboo shit too.

I play the hardcore old shit.
We always played RPG's for the gameplay back in my day.

Then FF7 came around and Square Enix decided it was time to make movies.

I knew the industry was gonna be fucked, so I refused to buy a PS2 XD.
But I made sure I played every game I could get my hands on XD
Considering my job and all.
Then weird shit started during the later half in the 6th gen after my foreboding with the 5th... then the 7th gen came around and I knew it. This industry will be sweating bricks by the 9th gen Im telling you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

Watch some englismen quibble over their 3DS game collection


Poor Eurofails.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If my set rocked said bishies, you might have had a point.



I think your set has one of the few not-blatantly-ambiguous males left in the series.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Eurofails.



>_>

What's wrong with you?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

Naruto said:


> >_>
> 
> What's wrong with you?



Because the UK sucks and buy all their games based on Ratings.

Germany da besto in terms of Gaming.

Microsoft cant even bump their market share.

Dragon Age panders to weird foofoo americans.


Yeah FF6 is on some high opera nizzle. Did you see what Kefka did? Did you see him blow apart land in dated cutscenes? I know I did. RPG's have been moving toward making battles just as flashy as the plot in some cases,some excel at it with a minimalistic flair. like Golden Sun. Which is evidently an N64 game remade into 2D GBA works of awesome.

Others do things in the manner Xenoblade does it. Which is no doubt a sort of Chrono Triggered/early FF styled type of game brought into a Real Time Open Field combat style

Then you have the gameplay heavy ones like Digital Devil Saga, SMT, Live a Live and what you see in this thread Ryukishi07


CT lacks the HAM that people hate.
People like Xenoblades HAM.
Because Australian.
But Sharla is a weird cookie imo.
GAAADDOOOUUUUUU~

Heropon Riki? Baddest friend around.
Shulk? A brilliant subversion of the reluctant hero who comes into his own character.
Dunban? He's gonna cut you up.
Sharla? I dunno, the weirdo with jiggle phsyics
Melia? The other weirdo with hip swaying physics. Without the figure to match it
Fiora? Lets recast this one mkay. Lol.
The antagonists? Pure fucking win.
The Setting? again pure fucking win
The narrative rythym that you dont fully realize just how deftly executed it is till you replay it?

The only real knock I have against Xenoblade is the leveling system and the way they encourage you to explore every single inch of the game. They do it through MMO esque sidequests that you happen upon just wandering around. And you end up doing a lot of them finding every route and every way possible because if you dont keep leveling up the monsters will make quick work of you unless you run away all the time. And I like fighting those things as a challenge.Its fun. 
Which is really a pretty nice idea from a design standpoint(but there are many ways you can execute this and get similar results) ,but some people can see that as tedious. But personally, not for me because I literally did not want the game to end as I kept playing.

The game just sucks you in with its beauty and pacing. Then just sucks you even more in with its resounding notes.Music is a wonderful thing. And all my favorite RPG's know this full well.

Tis why they get Motoi to compose for lots of them,lol. But ATLUS employs some RAD composers. As do the rest of the folk.

See where Im going with this? The place you dont like. The Extra Credits Pathway.

That's invariably apart of that particular subset of this RPG.
But you like Persona so you definitely have an inclination to Theatrics there.


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2013)

Dragon Age is good shit

Why you gotta knock western shit?

Can't we all just get along? 


And death I didn't notice a wapaneseeee Geralt in the first Witcher 

maybe I should pop it in again


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

Because EA turns everything they touch into shit.

Go find a decent battle system in the threads


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2013)

OMFG THE KIRBY GAME LOOKS SO FUCKING SWEET


AND LOL NINTENDO
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXetnIUVb7A#t=10[/youtube]


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 18, 2013)

No one else is talking about Chibi-Robo?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks like tearaway^


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 18, 2013)

Never hard of chibi robo until today.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DXetnIUVb7A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Ib9Upv5AOYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 18, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Never hard of chibi robo until today.



It was an amazing Nintendo title on the Gamecube that deserved a lot more attention than it got.


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2013)

Hero mode in LBW 



It's pretty tough but I'm having a blast :33

Why does the circle pad on the XL have to be smaller doe? 

I feel like I could control Link on my regular 3DS better but I dunno.......


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It was an amazing Nintendo title on the Gamecube that deserved a lot more attention than it got.



That explains it, looks weird though. But you know when its Nintendo you can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2013)

Cough Pikmin Cough 

Lmfao


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 18, 2013)

So true lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2013)

> Bravely Default: A free demo of the game launches in the Nintendo eShop on Jan. 2, but this is much more than a demo. It’s an exclusive story with hours of content not included in the main game. The full game launches in stores and in the Nintendo eShop on Feb. 7 at a suggested retail price of $39.99. If players with the full game close their system while the game is active, they might gather additional warriors via the StreetPass feature, but they also earn Sleep Points for every eight cumulative hours of down time. Sleep Points can then be used during battle to change equipment, revive a fallen party member, heal or unleash attacks beyond the game’s usual damage cap. Players who don’t want to wait for their Sleep Points to refill have the option of purchasing SP potions in the Nintendo eShop to refill all three Sleep Points at once. Also launching Feb. 7, a Collector’s Edition including the game, an art book, a soundtrack CD and 34 augmented-reality cards will be available via GameStop, Best Buy and Amazon.com at a suggested retail price of $49.99.







> Pok?mon Bank and Pok? Transporter: Pok?mon Bank is software that lets players store up to 3,000 Pok?mon from the Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y games. Pok? Transporter is an application that lets players take the Pok?mon they’ve caught through the years and transferred into Pok?mon Black and Pok?mon White, as well as Pok?mon Black 2 and Pok?mon White 2, and transfer them into Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y. Pok?mon Bank and Pok? Transporter launch Dec. 27. Players can download a 30-day free trial version anytime between launch and Jan. 31, 2014. Following the free trial, an annual usage fee will apply for Pok?mon Bank. Anyone who accesses a Pok?mon Bank box by Sept. 30, 2014, will receive the Pok?mon Celebi as a special gift.





2 good pieces of information in my book.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder how long that demo will be up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2013)

I usually avoid game demos but if it has exclusive content not found in the main story I guess I'll be trying it out.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 18, 2013)

Same here. I tend to just wait for the full release but this is a demo I can get behind.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2013)

Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney for march in Yorup.

AW YEAH.


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I usually avoid game demos but if it has exclusive content not found in the main story I guess I'll be trying it out.



Out of curiosity, why do you avoid demos?

They're about the only (legal) way to get idea of how much you'll like a game you're on the fence about.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 19, 2013)

Wtf isn't bravery default already out?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Wtf isn't bravery default already out?



Not in North America (In Europe and Japan). Release date is set for February 7th.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you avoid demos?
> 
> They're about the only (legal) way to get idea of how much you'll like a game you're on the fence about.



I like being surprised (and I'm a gambler at heart). It's the same reason why I avoided trying out the WiiU, PS4 and X-Box one game station demos when they were available at stores before their launch date. BTW I also dislike movie trailers.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 19, 2013)

honestly what's the point of making an entirely different game for the demo?


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm like Kira I avoid demos and want to be surprised


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2013)

Holy LEL, today is just too rich. Gamespot chooses ALBW as their 2013 GOTY and all hell breaks loose.

Then Sony announces they just went third party and they show off The Last of Us Legos.

~This is too damn good, man Ice Cube all up on this day~


----------



## Naruto (Dec 19, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I like being surprised (and I'm a gambler at heart)



The Bravely Default demo was entirely made of exclusive content and it gave some starting bonuses for the real game (mostly bullshit but at least the villagers helped).

And I can't stress this enough, I'm loving Bravely Default.

The SP drink mechanic sickens me, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Jvz2k0dN1Ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm achin for dat Bravely Default. Region locks are so fucking stupid.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 19, 2013)

hahaha I don't have Bravery Default even though I can

It just looks archaic and bland to me, but I might try that demo


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I like being surprised (and I'm a gambler at heart). It's the same reason why I avoided trying out the WiiU, PS4 and X-Box one game station demos when they were available at stores before their launch date. BTW I also dislike movie trailers.



Okee dokee then.



Daftvirgin said:


> honestly what's the point of making an entirely different game for the demo?



Dunno, but you gotta admit it's pretty cool. I'm not one of the guys looking forward to this game, but i might download this demo simply because it's a neat idea.

Who knows, Bravely Default might have nabbed itself a consumer.



St NightRazr said:


> Holy LEL, today is just too rich. Gamespot chooses ALBW as their 2013 GOTY and all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Then Sony announces they just went third party and they show off The Last of Us Legos.



Gamespot chose the Zelda 3DS game as game of the year, huh? I can understand the rage. Last of Us, Bioshock Infinite and GTAV were the gaming equivalent of oscar bait, so everyone expected those to win.

I'm surprised, honestly.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> hahaha I don't have Bravery Default even though I can
> 
> It just looks archaic and bland to me, but I might try that demo


I'm just looking for RPGs with a tiered class/job system and a decent story that aren't MMOs. There isn't a lot out there so I take what I can get.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2013)

Reggie Fils-Aime‏@Reggie_NOA
Lots of people seem mad that GameSpot chose Zelda 3DS as their GOTY. 

An actual game instead of a cinematic piece winning GOTY. Crazy huh?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm just looking for RPGs with a tiered class/job system and a decent story that aren't MMOs. There isn't a lot out there so I take what I can get.



I recommend you to get _Fire Emblem: Awakening_.

*Gameplay:*
The _Fire Emblem_ series has always been turn-based strategy games, but with a lot of RPG elements incorporated into it. You can arrange your units' inventory and buy gear for them. Each unit has their own unique set of skills too, with effects that vary from higher crit hit chance, to stat boosts, to even granting higher stat changes when leveling up. The units all have classes like archers, cavaliers, knights, mages, pegasus riders (yes, flying horses), etc. depending on the unit's gender and class, they can upgrade to a second tier within the same class (e.g. mercenary > warrior), or you can re-class them into another class (e.g. knight > mage). 

One thing to note is that the game puts a heavy emphasis on units. units are, unlike most strategy games, unique individuals with each having their own background, class specialization and skillset. Relationships between units is a big thing in this game, as you can foster a relationship between two units and they will aid each other on the battlefield more and more depending on how good their relationship is. The game even has a marriage system which is basically a fully blossomed relationship between two units of opposing genders. Marriages also produce offspring and depending on their parents, they can inherit certain abilities and skills (much like Pok?mon, but less dependent on sheer luck). 

Actual gameplay is you controlling your units on a map in a overhead view. The artstyle uses 2D sprites (which imo works best for a strategy game and it doesn't cause framedrops), but it does feature fully rendered 3D models for combat sequences. There's a weapon triangle, much like rock-paper-scissors : swords are effective on units wielding axes, axes are effective on units wielding spears, and spears are effective on units wielding swords, and terrain bonuses are a thing to keep in mind too. There's also the typical magic > heavy armor and other kinds of type effectiveness. 

*Story:*
The game has a typical but solid save-the-world plot. It has a good story (depends on your standards of RPG storylines though), but I think its more than good enough to keep you playing. I have yet to beat the game, so I can't say if they're any disappointments in the ending, but I doubt it. 

It has an overall anime style to it and it feels like you're experiencing an actual anime (in an interactive way that does not force you to take decisions, but you can explore in your own way, each time differently when you replay the game) as you see events unfold throughout the story. It also has it's fair share of comic relief in a style we all are familiar with from watching anime. You'll certainly enjoy this game if you are a fan of anime. 

*Music:*
The music in this game is vivid, captivating and epic. It has a orchestral soundtrack which fits the fantasy setting and romanticizes the battlefield. 

Another thing to note is that the game is dubbed in both English and Japanese, so you have the option to choose. The English dub is also not cheesy or awkward to listen. I'd say its on par with the English dub of Death Note as a reference.

*Conclusion:*
Play the demo first. I personally was sold the moment I played the demo. If you like it, it's style of being a RPG packaged into a turn-based strategy game, then you should definitely get it. The game is well worth the investment of 45 bucks and don't forget to turn on the 3D while playing the demo. It does add to the experience while playing.

A must-have for anyone owning a 3DS.

*Gallery:*


_overhead view of a battlefield_


_battle prediction_


_battle sequence in fully rendered 3D_


_leveling up_


_buying gear_


_conversation between units reveals their backgrounds_


_a fully maxed relationship turns into a marriage_


_in-game cutscenes_


_animated cutscenes_


_...but what is this? yes indeed!_

*Just one more thing:*

[YOUTUBE]n-BB3KbVUYI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JvupmEk1peE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2013)

Dammit Daft, stop being so friggin' vague! Should he get Awakening or not?!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Reggie Fils-Aime‏@Reggie_NOA
> Lots of people seem mad that GameSpot chose Zelda 3DS as their GOTY.
> 
> An actual game instead of a cinematic piece winning GOTY. Crazy huh?



Reggie: "lol stay mad"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Reggie Fils-Aime‏@Reggie_NOA
> Lots of people seem mad that GameSpot chose Zelda 3DS as their GOTY.
> 
> An actual game instead of a cinematic piece winning GOTY. Crazy huh?



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2013)

> I mean, someone just texted my mom that she will be poisoned tonight if GameSpot does not change their game of the year. I don’t know how to respond to that.



Who the hell are these guys and why have I never heard of them?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Link removed


What the fuck is wrong with people...


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2013)

Fret not. It's a parody site (though, I don't doubt for a second that people got that butthurt about the GotY decision).


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah, it's a parody site. All the articles are fake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

The Last of Us Legos.
Like a game? How would? ehhhhhhhhhhhhh


Death-kun said:


> Yeah, it's a parody site. All the articles are fake.



Fake yet sounds possible. That kind of shit HAS happened.


Daftvirgin said:


> hahaha I don't have Bravery Default even though I can
> 
> It just looks archaic and bland to me, but I might try that demo



Guess how I would describe ni no kuni.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm just looking for RPGs with a tiered class/job system and a decent story that aren't MMOs. There isn't a lot out there so I take what I can get.



Jesus 

"Take what you can get"? This is a better Final Fantasy game than any other Final Fantasy released in a long, long time. Heck, I'll just come out and say it: this is better than any Final Fantasy game I played, and I've played all and finished most.

I can understand thinking this is archaic considering it's a throwback to the earlier Final Fantasy games, but it's brilliantly accomplished. Between summons, specials, abilink, jobs and the Brave/Default system, you have a lot of new mechanics to spice things up.

If you liked Final Fantasy 3 and 4, and possibly the tactics games, you won't be disappointed. This borrows from all of those and adds more, and everything works perfectly.

My only real complaints are plot-related:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Clich?: the "official" main character, Tiz, is a farmer whose home town gets torched. It doesn't get any more stereotypical than that in a JRPG.




Luckily, Agn?s, the _defacto _protagonist, has an interestingly woven story around the crystals.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The villains are essentially atheists who reject humanity's dependence on the crystals and the crystal orthodoxy as a religion. I wouldn't even mind too much considering how many games feature religious fanaticism in general, but I guess I just don't like the message here. Plus, they're portrayed as ridiculously evil folk. Could have been interesting if there was actual moral ambiguity to both sides, but nope.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Jesus
> 
> "Take what you can get"? This is a better Final Fantasy game than any other Final Fantasy released in a long, long time. Heck, I'll just come out and say it: this is better than any Final Fantasy game I played, and I've played all and finished most.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I haven't seen something like that as a protagonist in ages. 
Religion in general in FF isn't put into a nice light or that many games either.
Might make the villain's interesting depending how they do it.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Reggie Fils-Aime‏@Reggie_NOA
> Lots of people seem mad that GameSpot chose Zelda 3DS as their GOTY.
> 
> An actual game instead of a cinematic piece winning GOTY. Crazy huh?



Shots fired


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Jesus
> 
> "Take what you can get"? This is a better Final Fantasy game than any other Final Fantasy released in a long, long time. Heck, I'll just come out and say it: this is better than any Final Fantasy game I played, and I've played all and finished most.
> 
> ...


Now I want it even more 

I've actually never played a Final Fantasy game before. 

Except for Dissidia 12 (or something like that) on the PSP but I don't really count that because I've never gotten more than 5 minutes into it. I _could not _figure out the combat system. Like at all. It kinda put me off FF.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh I loathe the ATB battle system of FF games.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Oh I loathe the ATB battle system of FF games.



There's no ATB in Bravely Default.



blunt said:


> Now I want it even more
> 
> I've actually never played a Final Fantasy game before.
> 
> Except for Dissidia 12 (or something like that) on the PSP but I don't really count that because I've never gotten more than 5 minutes into it. I _could not _figure out the combat system. Like at all. It kinda put me off FF.



I'm surprised someone who's never played Final Fantasy is interested in this game (positively so), because it draws immensely upon the earlier titles in the series. I'm glad there's appeal beyond nostalgia and polish.

As for Dissidia, it's a fighting game with a Final Fantasy cast, but beyond that there's very little Final Fantasy to it. I do like it a lot, though. Basically you exchange blows to amass attack power and then unleash your specials to deal health damage based on how much attack you have. Superficially simple, but there's a lot more to it.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Good grace, no ATB in bravery?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2013)

Bravely Default is a LOT like Final Fantasy 3, so depending on how much you liked that game, it should be a pretty good indicator of whether or not you'll like this one.

I actually don't see a whole lot of similarities with Four Heroes of Light outside of the art style and the improved dungeon design.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm surprised someone who's never played Final Fantasy is interested in this game (positively so), because it draws immensely upon the earlier titles in the series. I'm glad there's appeal beyond nostalgia and polish.


It's got the two things I'm looking for in a game: extensive job system and (this is mainly for 3DS games though) a 3D battle system. So many 3DS RPGs use either a flat 2D battle system or, even worse, an almost card based battle system where the extent of the battle animations are an avatar for your opponent shaking (*cough*SMTIV*cough*). So based on those 2 things alone, I'm sold.

I would have preferred a real time battle system over turn based, but I don't mind turn-based so it's fine.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 20, 2013)

Never played FF3; I played FF7 and I couldn't stand that atrocious ATB system.

FF13 is my first FF game and it also has that ATB system, but its a lot more streamlined + it has the paradigm role switching.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 20, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Jesus
> 
> "Take what you can get"? This is a better Final Fantasy game than any other Final Fantasy released in a long, long time. Heck, I'll just come out and say it: this is better than any Final Fantasy game I played, and I've played all and finished most.
> 
> ...



Tiz isn't the main character Agnes is more featured in promotions, and Edea has more exposition in the game. The further along the game the more apparent this is, he's a supporting character

Also a warning to anyone the first half of the game is great the second half is kinda crap and is pretty much a chore. The game is too long.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 20, 2013)

You guys know the FF12 system is just Action Turn Base from Chrono Trigger in real time right?

Also the card system in Baiten Kaitos and chain of memories is the shit.
Get better people


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> Now I want it even more
> 
> I've actually never played a Final Fantasy game before.
> 
> Except for Dissidia 12 (or something like that) on the PSP but I don't really count that because I've never gotten more than 5 minutes into it. I _could not _figure out the combat system. Like at all. It kinda put me off FF.



You couldn't figure it out? that shit is like simple


Daftvirgin said:


> Never played FF3; I played FF7 and I couldn't stand that atrocious ATB system.
> 
> *FF13 is my first FF game* and it also has that ATB system, but its a lot more streamlined + it has the paradigm role switching.



Advice: stop playing shit rpgs.


St NightRazr said:


> You guys know the FF12 system is just Action Turn Base from Chrono Trigger in real time right?
> 
> Also the card system in Baiten Kaitos and chain of memories is the shit.
> Get better people



Dat gambit system though.
Really from that to FF 13?

Card system is insane, but actually plan your shit out or die


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2013)

So can we expect Bravely Second to get a western release before the end of 2014? Because I fucking crave for more.


----------



## G (Dec 21, 2013)

Honestly I wish I liked RPG's...
I can't get into any of them.
Same thing with FPS's.
I only care for the new Kirby and Yoshi games


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So can we expect Bravely Second to get a western release before the end of 2014? Because I fucking crave for more.



Maybe but I think Nintendo has to be the publisher again.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2013)

That's all the artwork I could find. If you know of something else that isn't included, please let me know.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2013)

G said:


> Honestly I wish I liked RPG's...
> I can't get into any of them.
> Same thing with FPS's.
> I only care for the new Kirby and Yoshi games



FPS suck when they focus on cinematics and the like.

You should try the more gameplay focused non hammy RPG's.
I can recommend you some good ones.

Also if you're an oldie I recommend you get an SNES and pop in some live a live and terraningma


----------



## Naruto (Dec 23, 2013)

Those of you who are playing or are going to play Bravely Default:

Read _D's_ journal. Seriously.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 23, 2013)

Doom > CoD

I wish there'd be a doom 1 & 2 port on 3DS


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2013)

So I've been playing the hell out of _Fire Emblem Awakening_. Its a pleasant surprise. 

After that whole _Monster Hunters 3_ debacle, I was afraid to blind-buy a JRPG for the 3DS for a little while. Luckily Fire Emblem seems the real deal. 

Vaike you suck get off my field No Sully you can't die its so hard to say goodbye to yesterday so on and so forth.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 23, 2013)

Everyone, I have a question about Nintendo 3DS.

Recently I bought the XL Zelda version with A Link Between Worlds, but I noticed the graphics aren't that sharp, edges doesn't look so smooth and so on.

Are the graphics sharper on the smaller, normal Nintendo 3DS? I'm kinda starting to regret getting this if video quality gets lower because of a larger screen. Who seriously would expect problems like this with current gaming consoles? You would think people who make games and consoles would know to avoid things like this these days, it seems so, you know, like basic knowledge to not make it like this. Or am I wrong here?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2013)

Well the top screen is anti-glare for one so its more of a yellow hue than blue of the smaller 3DS, the smaller screen has a sharper pixel density, so your images are less pixelated. Then there's the fact that the 3DSXL has lower brightness and 3D effects are sharper in image quality on higher brightness settings. The machine itself really does eat up a lot of electricity. For instance the OG 3DS's battery gets 80 hours on the Pro-Controller. Lol. 

Playing both at home they both work well. Smaller screens get bigger anyway. I have an SMT3DS XL and a regular blue 3DS. I like them both for different reasons.

This should tell you all you need to know 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8p_0wJNzcA[/youtube]


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgovJSQw4i8[/youtube]


----------



## Blunt (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm too hyped for Bravely Default to just keep waiting so I wanted to try out another FF game similar to it. So should I play Final Fantasy 3 (for the PSP) or Four Heroes of Light (DS)?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> I'm too hyped for Bravely Default to just keep waiting so I wanted to try out another FF game similar to it. So should I play Final Fantasy 3 (for the PSP) or Four Heroes of Light (DS)?



You should play the 3D remake of FF3 on whatever platform you wish (android/psp/ds), AND four heroes of light on the DS.

They're different beasts, both totally worth it. Bravely Default is sort of the best of both worlds.

If you enjoy the job class system, I highly suggest the tactics series (TO, FFT, FFTA, FFTA2).


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2013)

You forgot about FF4 for DS too


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2013)

Why is it called Bravely Default?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 23, 2013)

Naruto said:


> You should play the 3D remake of FF3 on whatever platform you wish (android/psp/ds), AND four heroes of light on the DS.
> 
> They're different beasts, both totally worth it. Bravely Default is sort of the best of both worlds.
> 
> If you enjoy the job class system, I highly suggest the tactics series (TO, FFT, FFTA, FFTA2).


The job class system is my favorite part 



The World said:


> You forgot about FF4 for DS too


I didn't know it was on the DS too 

Edit: Just looked. I'll play it on either iOS or Android instead, the graphics are much better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2013)

LOL have you seen the FF remakes graphics on the Iphone? They look like pure shit.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 23, 2013)

The World said:


> You forgot about FF4 for DS too



Bravely Default is much closer to 3 and FHOL so I stuck to that, otherwise I'd be here all day recommending my favorite FFs.



Furious George said:


> Why is it called Bravely Default?



Because the japanese are weird.

Also because of a new combat mechanic. Defend is now Default, which accumulates Brave points, you can then spend Brave points to act more than once in one turn or perform specific moves.



St NightRazr said:


> LOL have you seen the FF remakes graphics on the Iphone? They look like pure shit.



He's talking about the ports of the DS games to iOS and Android, not the sprite-based remakes.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> LOL have you seen the FF remakes graphics on the Iphone? They look like pure shit.



*Spoiler*: _DS Graphics_ 










*Spoiler*: _IOS/Android Graphics_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _DS Graphics_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means something like this


----------



## Alicia (Dec 23, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So I've been playing the hell out of _Fire Emblem Awakening_. Its a pleasant surprise.
> 
> After that whole _Monster Hunters 3_ debacle, I was afraid to blind-buy a JRPG for the 3DS for a little while. Luckily Fire Emblem seems the real deal.
> 
> Vaike you suck get off my field No Sully you can't die its so hard to say goodbye to yesterday so on and so forth.



lol Vaike becomes a powerhouse if you train him (especially if you promote him to warrior), but sully kinda becomes a . Donnel is the Magikarp of this game: weak at first, but strong once trained. Sumia is also quite weak at first (mainly because she easily gets 1HKO'd by archers) but she surpasses Cordelia fast. 

I've found difficulty training Frederick though. he become pathetically weak once everyone has been promoted by a master seal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 23, 2013)

Why would you play a final fantasy game on a phone? It would feel and control better on a handheld.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 27, 2013)

So I heard Capcom had another flop with Gaist Crusher after trying to get the kids hyped up with an anime, 2 mangas, and other stuff. It didn't even sell 10,000 units. Does anybody really know what happened? Did it get boycotted like Ex-Troopers did in japan?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2013)

I forget, what was the reception of Ex Troopers like?


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 27, 2013)

Hah! Nintendo e-shop has been down for a few days and all those poor souls who got bundle console with digital games for christmas present can't download them.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 27, 2013)

Guess which game is to blame for it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

pokemon.


Gaist crusher had too much competition and apathy


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I forget, what was the reception of Ex Troopers like?



I think it sold about 10,000-11,000 units. More than Gaist Crusher. But they boycotted it in Japan due to the fact that the game had some left over elements from Mega Man Legends 3. Which is sad considering that everyone that's played Ex-Troopers says its a good game.

Were Gaist Crusher and Pokemon released around the same time? That was a horrible idea. But Capcom gonna Capcom I guess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2013)

AW YEAH, BOYIEE.

Now let's all flip a coin and see if Ace Attorney 6 gets localized. Head and tails are no and the edge is yes.

God, I hope 5 sold well enough outside japan.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 28, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> I think it sold about 10,000-11,000 units. More than Gaist Crusher. But they boycotted it in Japan due to the fact that the game had some left over elements from Mega Man Legends 3. Which is sad considering that everyone that's played Ex-Troopers says its a good game.
> 
> Were Gaist Crusher and Pokemon released around the same time? That was a horrible idea. But Capcom gonna Capcom I guess.



Tis not even Pokemon, Everyone is buying AOT


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2013)

> Nintendo of America have just posted a job listing for an IT architect which comes shortly after the unfortunate eShop outage that hit Nintendo fans over the Christmas period. The new IT job position with Nintendo of America includes plenty of core duties including providing support and troubleshooting of prior developed technology solutions. Here?s the job description.
> 
> Researches and assesses advanced approaches to designing technology systems and applies to current business context.
> Defines standards and design parameters for technology areas or projects, and reviews adherence to standards and principles as required.
> ...


----------



## Naruto (Dec 28, 2013)

No shit? I'll send a resum?.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 28, 2013)

If you get the job, get me a copy of Bravely Default early.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 1, 2014)

Bravely Default demo in a few hours


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 2, 2014)

Is today the day the demo is really out?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 2, 2014)

January 2nd, which is today. It's not on the e-shop yet though. Idk what time they usually put out releases on the eshop.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't either but I'll check in the morning they should have it by then.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 2, 2014)

Demo is out on the eshop in the US!


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks going to download it now.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2014)

Cool. Gonna download it and then have something to look forward to when I get back from work.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2014)

Just downloaded the Bravely Default demo (took 30 seconds). Probably won't have a chance to play it until Saturday.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 3, 2014)

Need to update my 3ds to play the demo will I lose my eshop money if I do?


And which Shin Megami Tensei should I get that's on sale on the eshop?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Need to update my 3ds to play the demo will I lose my eshop money if I do?



Why would updating it lead you to lose your e-shop money? I *still* have my $30 e-shop credit from buying SMT:IV and Fire Emblem Awakening over the summer. 




> And which Shin Megami Tensei should I get that's on sale on the eshop?



I'm currently playing and enjoying SMT: IV


----------



## lathia (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm loving this demo. Definitely a huge nostalgic feeling to the 4 Heroes of Light.

The 3D is a bit "forced" at times, I *want* to be able to play it full time on 3D but I get dizzy real easy.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm just gonna warn you fellas overseas that the demo rewards aren't worth the trouble of 100% demo completion.


----------



## lathia (Jan 3, 2014)

These damn vipers.... their poison inflicting rate must be around +80%. The Inn is really worth 10g. Time to grind!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2014)

No one here is actually outraged at the quote unquote 'censorship' for the us release are they?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 3, 2014)

fuck the US.

I'm European


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2014)

Platinum said:


> No one here is actually outraged at the quote unquote 'censorship' for the us release are they?



Do tell         .


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2014)

pls do

i'm US


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Do tell         .



Some female character models basically wear skirts instead of the typical rpg thong looking outfits now, and they were aged up from 15 to 18.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with the aging up 

I like my women like I like my wine 

but for the other stuff


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2014)

WRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYY

if only it were real 













Is it?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't mind really.

I fucking loathe obnoxiously skimpy outfits on women who we are supposed to respect as characters. It's the trope I hate in Japanese media the most. You can sex up an outfit without making it lingerie.

No warrior goes to battle in a bikini .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2014)

It's probably still in the code.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I don't mind really.
> 
> I fucking loathe obnoxiously skimpy outfits on women who we are supposed to respect as characters. It's the trope I hate in Japanese media the most. You can sex up an outfit without making it lingerie.
> 
> *No warrior goes to battle in a bikini *.



tell that to Kojima 

but Quiet is a special case because of her ability


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2014)

I hate the ridiculous pandering fanservice in those Japanese games too

i.e. new Lightning and skimpy outfits


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2014)

Well considering that Kojima pretty blatantly said that he sexed her up to get cosplayers.... 

It really makes it hard to care for characters, and actually respect them as someone who can actually fight, when they are dressed like bad halloween costumes. Unless they are dancers or the sort that are supposed to be treading on looks.

Aqua from Kingdom Hearts is a pretty good example of what I would personally like to see more of. You can have a character be attractive, while wearing something that looks like actual clothing.



The World said:


> I hate the ridiculous pandering fanservice in those Japanese games too
> 
> i.e. new Lightning and skimpy outfits



And those made Lightning less attractive to me honestly.

Her FF 13 outfit is still her best look. It's sexy in a way without being in your face about it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 3, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a little sex appeal, the princess in Code of Princess has the best armor ever.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 3, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Why would updating it lead you to lose your e-shop money? I *still* have my $30 e-shop credit from buying SMT:IV and Fire Emblem Awakening over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh okay thanks I was just making sure, and I have SMT IV but I only played for like an hour its really hard.

Is soul hackers or devil survivor overclocked any good? What about etrain oddesy?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 3, 2014)

If you want Etrian Odyssey, Untold Millenium Girl is actually cheaper on Amazon at the moment than it is on the eshop sale.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Some female character models basically wear skirts instead of the typical rpg thong looking outfits now



Doesn't matter. They're chibi. Nothing to see.



> and they were aged up from 15 to 18.



Also doesn't matter. We know the real ages. 'sides, in the world of animation, age means balls.


I really hope there aren't many people freaking out about it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2014)

This is how I feel about Soul hackers.

The dungeons are hard man


----------



## Alicia (Jan 4, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Well considering that Kojima pretty blatantly said that he sexed her up to get cosplayers....
> 
> It really makes it hard to care for characters, and actually respect them as someone who can actually fight, when they are dressed like bad halloween costumes. Unless they are dancers or the sort that are supposed to be treading on looks.
> 
> ...



I like her FFXIII-2 armor except for the exposed ass and hips. And her breastplate is actually functional as opposed to those large tit molds many other plated armor have for females.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn, got a notice from Amazon that my pre-order for the Bravely Default Collectors edition has been delayed. I guess pre-ordering it back in November wasn't early enough >_>

If the game will be available for purchase digitally, I'll get that while waiting for the collector's edition to be available.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 4, 2014)

Kira got money, is it too late to preorder the collectors edition? I'm interested to get it.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 4, 2014)

You can still order it from Best Buy and Gamestop I think. Gamestop charges more for it though, just fyi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2014)

blunt said:


> You can still order it from Best Buy and Gamestop I think. Gamestop charges more for it though, just fyi.



Yep, I went to Gamestop yesterday to pre-order the Collector's Edition. I originally went with Amazon because it was cheaper (+ no sales tax) but I'll gladly play more if it assures me getting it on time.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 8, 2014)

I have to say, I am loving every square inch of_ Fire Emblem Awakening_. 

Its my first FE and man have I been missing out. Best game I've played for 3DS yet, barring Super Mario 3D Land. 

Its not so much the combat system that gets me, though that is addictive enough. Its the characters and the interactions and the level of control you have over said characters and interactions that is just too much fun. So many possible combinations in the baby makin'. 

And I have to say that the localization that went into this game was some of the best I've seen ever. The dialogue is nothing short of brilliant. Its juicy and full in a way that is usually alien to JRPGs, including the big name ones like FF.

The end of the game is approaching for me and I'll be sad to end it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2014)

Get the DLC bro, it's well worth it.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 8, 2014)

which one?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2014)

Depends. The story DLC ones are pretty good and some of the other maps are useful for grinding out supports and levels while also being pretty entertaining.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2014)

ChibiRobo: Photo Finder comes out today on the 3DS eShop for $9.99. Who else is gonna get it?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2014)

The World said:


> WRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> if only it were real
> 
> ...



The game allows you to customize your specials. So yes, it's real.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> which one?



All of it. Like, seriously. There are some maps that are best suited to grinding, like the map with enemies that'll practically guarantee level ups for most characters or the map where the enemies carry a lot of cash on them for you to acquire when they die. There are other maps, too, which are mostly fanservice - you fight older characters from the series, add them to your group and some of that DLC comes with items that can be used to make your characters stronger (like Limit Breaker, which increases the stat cap across the board by 10).

There's a side story that spans several DLC and this awesome DLC called Apotheosis, which is the hardest challenge in the game and something you won't beat without maxed out characters with forged weapons and skills from several different jobs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2014)

Yoshi's New Island has an official release date of March 14 in North America. 

Hopefully we get Kirby by April.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2014)

hows bravely default? im gonna get ni no kuni so im kinda on an rpg high


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 12, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> hows bravely default? im gonna get ni no kuni so im kinda on an rpg high



It's great! I'm in need of friends to help rebuild my Norende faster.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 12, 2014)

Furious George said:


> I have to say, I am loving every square inch of_ Fire Emblem Awakening_.
> 
> Its my first FE and man have I been missing out. Best game I've played for 3DS yet, barring Super Mario 3D Land.
> 
> ...



You should play Lunatic + mode. That will keep you occupied... and turn you insane.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Yoshi's New Island has an official release date of March 14 in North America.
> 
> Hopefully we get Kirby by April.



Kirby actually looks really fun to play.

My friend has it on his Youtube channel .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2014)

In the mood for an RPG game before Bravely Default comes out in a couple of weeks. notices that *Etrian Odyssey IV, Code of Princess and Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers* are on sale for $19.99*

Which one should I get?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 14, 2014)

I've heard Code of Princess is a waste of money. So of the two remaining, I'd probably got for EO4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2014)

Devil Survivor Overclocked


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 14, 2014)

I liked Code of Princess but its not a game to take seriously and its a beat em up. Get EO4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2014)

Devil Survivor OVerclocked


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2014)

Mediacreate results are in. Kirby Triple Deluxe sold 215,000 units between 1/6 and 1/12. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



01./00. [3DS] Kirby Triple Deluxe <ACT> (Nintendo) {2014.01.11} (?4.800) - 214.208 / NEW
02./01. [3DS] PazuDora Z: Puzzle & Dragons Z <RPG> (GungHo Online Entertainment) {2013.12.12} (?4.400) - 52.880 / 1.216.421 (-67%)
03./02. [3DS] Pokemon X / Y # <RPG> (Pokemon Co.) {2013.10.12} (?4.800) - 34.179 / 3.870.125 (-69%)
04./03. [3DS] The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds # <ADV> (Nintendo) {2013.12.26} (?4.800) - 26.286 / 323.502 (-64%)
05./04. [3DS] Monster Hunter 4 # <ACT> (Capcom) {2013.09.14} (?5.990) - 19.497 / 3.179.551 (-61%)
06./06. [PS3] Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster <RPG> (Square Enix) {2013.12.26} (?7.140) - 16.286 / 241.733 (-59%)
07./19. [3DS] Youkai Watch <RPG> (Level 5) {2013.07.11} (?4.800) - 14.195 / 308.946 (-23%)
08./09. [3DS] Battle For Money Sentouchuu: Densetsu no Shinobi no Survival Battle! <ACT> (Bandai Namco Games) {2013.10.17} (?4.980) - 13.665 / 224.869 (-56%)
09./05. [WIU] Super Mario 3D World <ACT> (Nintendo) {2013.11.21} (?5.985) - 13.079 / 452.521 (-72%)
10./07. [PSV] Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster: Twin Pack # <RPG> (Square Enix) {2013.12.26} (?7.140) - 12.237 / 194.407 (-63%)
11./08. [3DS] Animal Crossing: New Leaf # <ETC> (Nintendo) {2012.11.08} (?4.800) - 10.929 / 3.641.321 (-66%)
12./30. [3DS] Attack on Titan: The Last Wings of Mankind <ACT> (Spike Chunsoft) {2013.12.05} (?6.090) - 9.310 / 202.029
13./22. [PS3] Grand Theft Auto V <ACT> (Take-Two Interactive Japan) {2013.10.10} (?7.770) - 9.299 / 674.835
14./10. [PS3] New Dynasty Warriors: Gundam <ACT> (Bandai Namco Games) {2013.12.19} (?7.980) - 9.266 / 201.529 (-68%)
15./13. [3DS] Inazuma Eleven Go Galaxy: Big Bang / Supernova <RPG> (Level 5) {2013.12.05} (?5.500) - 7.369 / 216.964 (-69%)
16./11. [3DS] Friend Collection: New Life # <ETC> (Nintendo) {2013.04.18} (?4.800) - 7.323 / 1.645.697 (-72%)
17./12. [3DS] Mario Kart 7 <RCE> (Nintendo) {2011.12.01} (?4.800) - 7.276 / 2.258.319 (-70%)
18./21. [PSV] New Dynasty Warriors: Gundam <ACT> (Bandai Namco Games) {2013.12.19} (?6.980) - 6.948 / 97.882
19./25. [PS3] World Soccer Winning Eleven 2014 <SPT> (Konami) {2013.11.14} (?7.980) - 6.948 / 291.010
20./24. [PS3] Gran Turismo 6 # <RCE> (Sony Computer Entertainment) {2013.12.05} (?6.980) - 6.099 / 297.352

|System | This Week | Last Week | Last Year | YTD | Last YTD | LTD |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| 3DS # | 60.154 | 176.555 | 92.661 | 236.709 | 371.920 | 14.898.629 |
| PSV # | 32.016 | 75.400 | 11.088 | 107.416 | 44.397 | 2.462.773 |
| PS3 | 14.845 | 40.085 | 22.991 | 54.930 | 87.343 | 9.764.604 |
| WIU | 14.020 | 51.271 | 20.715 | 65.291 | 87.798 | 1.590.721 |
| PSP # | 4.758 | 13.283 | 17.069 | 18.041 | 71.942 | 20.086.450 |
| 360 | 281 | 447 | 921 | 728 | 2.814 | 1.640.044 |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| ALL | 126.074 | 357.041 | 167.318 | 483.115 | 673.719 | 50.443.221 |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| PSVTV | 2.522 | 5.313 | | 7.835 | | 84.079 |
| PSV | 29.494 | 70.087 | 11.088 | 99.581 | 44.397 | 2.378.694 |
| 3DSLL | 40.038 | 114.156 | 56.377 | 154.194 | 212.561 | 5.580.080 |
| 3DS | 20.116 | 62.399 | 36.284 | 82.515 | 159.359 | 9.318.549 |
| PSP | 4.758 | 13.283 | 17.069 | 18.041 | 71.942 | 19.910.463 |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ersa (Jan 16, 2014)

Bravely Default is amazing, sunk 40 hours into the campaign and finally at the final boss. Battle system really keeps random encounters fresh, characters are so-so but grow on you and the first half is amazing, as good as FE-Awakening for the most part imo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2014)

^ Yeah its awesome.

3DS is the top platform everywhere for 2013 and December.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 16, 2014)

3DS had a ridiculous year.

- Zelda - LBW
- Pokemon X/Y
- Fire Emblem Awakening
- Animal Crossing
- Bravely Default
among others.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone thinking about getting Conception II: Children of the Seven Stars? 

I'm totally gonna get it.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm gonna get it for Vita.

2014 is gonna be fucking awesome for the Vita.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 18, 2014)

Too many games so little time.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 18, 2014)

conception is def buy for me, though i'll be getting it on vita, more for the sake of having something to play on it. 

big year for the 3ds coming up, yoshi's island, kirby, persona, theaterythm 2, bravely default. already a superb line up, and we haven't even hit e3 yet.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 18, 2014)

The 3ds always has great games, if only school didn't keep me so busy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Anyone thinking about getting Conception II: Children of the Seven Stars?
> 
> I'm totally gonna get it.



Definitely getting it as well. If vita didn't have the whole proprietary memory card cost attached to it, I would have gotten it for the Vita, but I'll instead be getting it for the 3DS. First Bravely Default this upcoming February and now Conception II in April. My gaming backlog will only grow.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a Vita but I'm getting it for my 3ds as well. I play my 3ds more and the 3ds just feels better to play on.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2014)

Since I am getting a Vita today, I am not sure.

I am probably going to get it for 3DS though. I played the demo on my Japanese 3DS and it was interesting.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 18, 2014)

Japanese 3ds? Interesting.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2014)

Indeed.

The One Piece 3DS Luffy Red edition to be exact. I love it. 

And to be frank, I gotway  more games on it than my American 3DS.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 18, 2014)

FUCK YOUUUUUUU YOU GOT THAT ONE      

I want that so bad 

Well ok maybe I'd rather have the pink chopper edition but still


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2014)

I wanted the Strong World DLC more too, so that's why I got the red luffy edition. 

I still like it over the Chopper one though but that doesn't mean the Chopper one isn't dope as hell.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2014)

I really do not like the fact that Nintendo games never fucking go down in price .

Really hard trying to justify paying retail (or even above retail in some occasions) for games that came out years ago. Nintendo needs to get on them sales and learn something from Sony or Valve so I can spend more money buying their shit. 

Also is the newest Ace Attorney game any good people that have bought it?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 19, 2014)

Platinum said:


> *Also is the newest Ace Attorney game any good people that have bought it?*



Someone answer this question, I still need to get it.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes just get it. It's wonderful.

And wtf you should have long gotten it as a true AA fan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Someone answer this question, I still need to get it.



It's fucking great. Granted, it has plenty of handholding and it has some glaring flaws that no other AA had like limited inspection and a checkpoint system that makes the game look like it's unlosable (Which it is, actually. But it's a fucking visual novel anyway) but it's much more streamlined in terms of inventory presentation and the lack of overall inspection means that the rooms that can be inspected are more dynamic than before since it's no limited with a 2D plane anymore.

There's no single bad case in it, unlike most AA games before, though, which is awesome. Apollo Justice is his own character now and stopped being that little pussy that was helped by everyone, including his adversaries, Phoenix Wright is a veteran badass now yet he's still has "clueless" as he was in the previous games so he's still very much the same character and Athena Cykes, the new assistant/lawyer is good. She's no Emma or even Trucy but she's a perfectly good, cute character and she's actually kinda the main focus of the story. Simon Blackquill is fucking edgy at the beginning but the use of comedy will either make or break the character for you and he's also very much involved in the story.

Trials and Tribulations is still the absolute best but I'd put Dual Destinies in my second or third spot in the series.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2014)

I just bought Rune Factory 4 because I've heard nothing but good things about it. I'll try it in a couple hours.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I really do not like the fact that Nintendo games never fucking go down in price .
> 
> Really hard trying to justify paying retail (or even above retail in some occasions) for games that came out years ago. Nintendo needs to get on them sales and learn something from Sony or Valve so I can spend more money buying their shit.
> 
> Also is the newest Ace Attorney game any good people that have bought it?



They dont go in price because people buy their shit.

Its not about new or old to them. lol.
They're not trying to sell a hot commodity.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's fucking great. Granted, it has plenty of handholding and it has some glaring flaws that no other AA had like limited inspection and a checkpoint system that looks like the game is unlosable (Which it is, actually. But it's a fucking visual novel anyway) but it's much more streamlined in terms of inventory presentation and the lack of overall inspection means that the rooms that can be inspected are more dynamic than before since it's no limited with a 2D plane anymore.
> 
> There's no single bad case in it, unlike most AA games before, though, which is awesome. Apollo Justice is his own character now and stopped being that little pussy that was helped by everyone, including his adversaries, Phoenix Wright is a veteran badass now yet he's still has "clueless" as he was in the previous games so he's still very much the same character and Athena Cykes, the new assistant/lawyer is good. She's no Emma or even Trucy but she's a perfectly good, cute character and she's actually kinda the main focus of the story. Simon Blackquill is fucking edgy at the beginning but the use of comedy will either make or break the character for you and he's also very much involved in the story.
> 
> Trials and Tribulations is still the absolute best but I'd put Dual Destinies in my second or third spot in the series.



Good to hear, I will get it when I get payed next.

Hopefully Capcom hurries with the next one and dosen't make us wait long.

How are the voices in the game?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 19, 2014)

marlouchu has money to burn I see.

might as well send it over to my paypal instead


----------



## Alicia (Jan 19, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Good to hear, I will get it when I get payed next.
> 
> Hopefully Capcom hurries with the next one and dosen't make us wait long.
> 
> How are the voices in the game?



There are hardly any voices in AA games but this one has animated cutscenes with eng dub. As you can expect, these are rather cheesy in English, but they're absolutely minimal, only appearing once every case I'd say.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2014)

Zidane said:


> How are the voices in the game?



I had really low expectations. They're all pretty decent. I was surprised how I wasn't bothered at Apollo but Phoenix and especially Edgeworth sound great.

Oh, and the production vales for a game of this type are fucking insane. And the soundtrack is that type of soundtrack that makes people in presentable suits screaming at each other look like the most awesome, hotblooded shit ever.

Strangely enough the Layton crossover looks....kinda like crap visually when compared to Dual Destinies.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I really do not like the fact that Nintendo games never fucking go down in price .
> 
> Really hard trying to justify paying retail (or even above retail in some occasions) for games that came out years ago. Nintendo needs to get on them sales and learn something from Sony or Valve so I can spend more money buying their shit.
> 
> Also is the newest Ace Attorney game any good people that have bought it?



Sony games go down in price because no one buys them anymore after the first month, Nintendo games still sell well years later.

And Steam games get sales and are cheap because they are digital, no manufacturing cost, retail cut, distribution cost, etc. But retail games do go on sale you just have to look out for them.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I just bought Rune Factory 4 because I've heard nothing but good things about it. I'll try it in a couple hours.



I want to play it too based on the praise, but I wasn't sure. You will be my tester, if its good i'll get it for myself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Sony games go down in price because no one buys them anymore after the first month, Nintendo games still sell well years later.



That's cute that you really think this even close to an excuse to their little bullshit practice. That's not even their official justification, by the way.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Then what's the reason then. Because if the games weren't selling the retailers would be forced to cut the price regardless if the Sony/Nintendo wanted them to or not.
NSMB on the Wii sold over 900k in 2013 and that game is old news now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> marlouchu has money to burn I see.
> 
> might as well send it over to my paypal instead



Nope.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 19, 2014)

wtf that's such a flawed and biased reasoning behind the pricing of video games.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nope.



how about you gift me something over on steam instead?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah i'm sorry but "Nintendos games are so fucking amazing people will buy them forever" doesn't fly. I can understand that as a reason for maybe holding the line longer than other games but it isn't sound business. For fucks sake the ds mario 64 is still as expensive as it was the day it was released which is just unreal. You really telling me that people still buy that in droves? 

I don't know how people would ever mind paying premium price for a game two or even three years old. It just defies every instinct I have as a consumer.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Games cost what they cost because people value them, Timeless crap and all that.
And they tend to make them cheaper at launch anyway. You werent buying 60$ games yo know.

Nobody give's a hoot bout movies though so those drop as they get old. 

Because hollywood culture of rehash. Less you're selling pricey anime.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Yeah i'm sorry but "Nintendos games are so fucking amazing people will buy them forever" doesn't fly. I can understand that as a reason for maybe holding the line longer than other games but it isn't sound business. For fucks sake the ds mario 64 is still as expensive as it was the day it was released which is just unreal. You really telling me that people still buy that in droves?
> 
> I don't know how people would ever mind paying premium price for a game two or even three years old. It just defies every instinct I have as a consumer.



People started buying Pikmin 2 when Pikmin 3 came out and now the amazon fuckers are charging 10$ more for the Wii games than the 50$ copy of Pikmin 3 for the WiiU. 

Explain that lol.

They drop their games after so often,and Nintendo isnt supplying any more copies of mario 64. So take that pricing up with whoever is selling that


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Anyone thinking about getting Conception II: Children of the Seven Stars?



Yes, for the Vita because of trophies. Playing Dream Team right now, which is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 20, 2014)

I love Ace Attorney and I played all of them so far (except apollo  justice and the edgeworth games), but I'm going to have to skip the digital exclusive until Nintendo massively improves the nintendo shop and their system of ownership.

It saddens me but that's just the way it is. No way in hell am I spending triple A money on a glorified digital rental.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> It saddens me but that's just the way it is. No way in hell am I spending triple A money on a glorified digital rental.



Not that I want to defend Nintendo's caveman 3DS online service but the game is 25 euros, dude. It's a good price considering the physical release in Nipponland was full price and this is a brand new game. Capcom did us a solid with the pricing, especially cause they didn't pull the usual bullshit "30 dollaridoos = 30 Euros" conversion that the gaming industry loves.

E vai jogar o Apollo Justice e o Investigations. S?o brutais.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I love Ace Attorney and I played all of them so far (except apollo  justice and the edgeworth games), but I'm going to have to skip the digital exclusive until Nintendo massively improves the nintendo shop and their system of ownership.
> 
> It saddens me but that's just the way it is. No way in hell am I spending triple A money on a glorified digital rental.



Meh, it was ?20. That's like half the usual price of a game and it's a full retail release at that. A physical release would've been real nice, but I ain't complaining. It's better to get the game in some form than not at all and at least they went for an eShop release on the 3DS than an iOS release.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> how about you gift me something over on steam instead?



Remind me of this post during the next Steam sale.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2014)

Rune Factory 4 is too fucking addicting. 

Sad news is that the EU version got canned.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 23, 2014)

Loving the new Zelda game except for the fucking weather vane asking me to take a break every time I save .


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2014)

I was able to snag a pre-order for Bravely Default Collector's Edition at Best Buy for just $50. Suck it, Gamestop.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Loving the new Zelda game except for the fucking weather vane asking me to take a break every time I save .



mAybe you SHoudl TaKE a BReak


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Monster Hunter 4G announced for 3DS, Fall 2014*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxFcG3Zsdm8&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2014)

Give it to us, Capcom.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2014)

OH SHIT MY WISH CAME TRUE

IT'S HAPPENING

[YOUTUBE]3o-5ZKoUKxw[/YOUTUBE]

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, coming to the west in early 2015.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh shit... Wait a second where is my WiiU version? damn it. Also where is the MH4 thread?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2014)

Am so happy


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone know if Kirby Triple Deluxe has a US release date yet?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2014)

If anyone has _A Link Between Worlds_, I have an important question (well, important to me anyway).

Is the shield like _A Link to the Past_ (always up, only blocks projectiles) or like _Link's Awakening_ (hold button to raise shield, deflects most attacks and protects Link from collision damage) ?.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

I havent played through much yet but I believe its like links awakening


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2014)

Professor Layton Vs Phoenix Wright in March 28. Fuck yeah, that's just around the corner.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2014)

_In addition to the free Zelda offer, Nintendo promises A Link to the Past is coming to the Wii U eShop soon. _



> Nintendo is ?celebrating all things Hyrulian? for a limited time by giving away The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords anniversary edition for free for the next four days on 3DS/2DS. Nintendo offers instructions on how to download the game right here:
> 
> The game is available starting now until Sunday, February 2, at 11:59 PM (PST). But if you miss out on the deal, there?s more Zelda coming soon: The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past is coming to the Wii U eShop (it?s been available on the regular Wii shop for a while), and there will be ?a special Art Academy SketchPad event in Miiverse.? Unfortunately, there?s no announcement about bringing A Link to the Past to the DS eShop.
> 
> In related news, you might?ve seen that GameSpot gave our 2013 game of the year award to The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds. If you haven?t played it, I?ve heard that game is pretty good.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 30, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords anniversary edition for free for the next four days on 3DS/2DS.


They already did that once and i already have it, they could offer something else.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2014)

Was basically gonna post about Zelda.

This is good shit though, the game was really good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords anniversary edition for free for the next four days on 3DS/2DS.
> 
> 
> They already did that once and i already have it, they could offer something else.



[YOUTUBE]N0v6mR6PlQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2014)

> Unfortunately this offer is only in North America, and the game is still absent on the European 3DS eShop



Oh look, it's Europe being treated like trash customers again.

The worst part of it is, I actually already own this on my DS but because Nintendo's digital distribution system was made by cavemen, I can't get it on my 3DS.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 31, 2014)

Nintendo Japan was giving away Super Mario Bros. Deluxe. This shits on it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2014)

I already have Four Swords Anniversary on my 3DS. I still want Super Mario Bros. Deluxe. Japan and Europe got it for registering an NNID on the 3DS, but America is absent from that promotion.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 3, 2014)

So I finally caved in and bought Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. For a sale price, the cost was stupid but I looked around both online and in stores and I'll be damned if I could find it anywhere cheaper. So I just bought it.

I'm using the Switch Axe, so gimme tips! >:0


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2014)

Bravely Default in 4 days


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone else picking up the collector's edition on Friday?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 3, 2014)

Getting my collector's edition shipped to me from Best Buy.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 3, 2014)

It's actually pretty damn cheap so why not.  

Then again, I still got shit to pay I hope it's still available otherwise fuck it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2014)

I was gonna let Best Buy ship it but I decided to do Pickup@Store instead.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2014)

Between the Pokemon Bank app that came out Wedneday in NA and the CE Bravely Default game I just picked up from the store, my weekend is going to be packed. 

The packing for the CE version of Bravely Default looks better than the one for SMT IV imo...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2014)

Holy shit... holy shit my sides, MY SIDES AAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## The World (Feb 7, 2014)

lel


----------



## hehey (Feb 8, 2014)

I put Bravely default on hard mode right of the bat like an idiot.... gives bosses way too much hp...

this Profitear guy in this sidequest has like 8000 hp and has a move that takes out 300 hp no matter what which he can use twice in one turn if he defaults (which he does)..... onely one of my guys has over 600 hp so naturally this fight is a bitch;.

hes kicking my ass.....

*EDIT;* beat him.... finnaly


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FdAruOgwCH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 8, 2014)

play the shit out of BD right now. Have literally only fought the first boss and been doing nothing but lvling up jobs. gives me the old FF feels.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2014)

Reminds me more of dragon quest


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yet to get BD because of $$ reason but I shall get it asap.


----------



## Esura (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't wait til I find some enemies that give out more Job Points because good god this is going to take forever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2014)

Okay, stupid question. I have rarely used AR cards, so do the AR cards for Bravely Default have any use? If so, like what?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Okay, stupid question. I have rarely used AR cards, so do the AR cards for Bravely Default have any use? If so, like what?


Character Lore.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh this is interesting


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh this is interesting



You already posted this in the Persona 5 thread, why are you posting it here?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2014)

Because it talks about SMT 4^


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Character Lore.



I downloaded so when it started talking about ar cards I about flipped shit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2014)

Holy hell you need to listen to this guys 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRh2-SSXycc[/youtube]


3DS outselling GBA


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

Nintendo Direct tomorrow at 5 PM EST, discussing WiiU and 3DS games launching by the end of Spring.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

*North American Stream:* 
*European Stream*:  & Source
*Japanese Stream*:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

We really should have one Nintendoomed thread


----------



## G (Feb 13, 2014)

the direct starts at midnight lmao


----------



## G (Feb 13, 2014)

LITTLE MAC ANNOUNCED FOR SMASHSDZFDFHZJ


----------



## G (Feb 13, 2014)

PUNCHOUT JOGGING THEME CONFIRMEDD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

FUCK YES MARIO GOLF!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Mario Golf: World Tour and Kirby Triple Deluxe both launch on May 2nd 2014.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 13, 2014)

submarines?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2014)

NINTENDO LOCALIZING DARUMESHI SPORTS STORE


----------



## G (Feb 13, 2014)

too laggy for me, going to sleep.. zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

Bravely Default should keep me occupied till e3 announcements I guess.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Japan is getting a Rajang-themed 3DS XL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

Shit.. Forgot about Kirby as well. I might buy it later this year.


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2014)

That new trailer of Yoshi's New Island made me make a stupid grin on my face with heavy breathing


Im such a fanboy i'll get it day one


----------



## Bowser (Feb 14, 2014)

G said:


> That new trailer of Yoshi's New Island made me make a stupid grin on my face with heavy breathing
> 
> 
> Im such a fanboy i'll get it day one


Also speaking of the trailer, didn't the parents said that Mario & Luigi aren't their babies ?

Was my whole childhood a lie ?!!


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2014)

They altered the ending of the SNES game so Yoshi could have baby Mario on his back again


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2014)

Yoshi kidnapped the baby


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy shit, Shu Takumi working on an Ace Attorney that will completely differ from past games. While the AA5 team is making another one.

Fucking good times to be a fan.


----------



## Bowser (Feb 14, 2014)

G said:


> They altered the ending of the SNES game so Yoshi could have baby Mario on his back again


For some reason, it make me want that the final boss is really a batshit insane version of Mario's parents who accuse Yoshi to have kidnapped their babies


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2014)

The new trailer for Yoshi's New Island was the first time the game has looked genuinely fun to play. The other trailers just made it look so... boring.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a question" how difficult is to upgrade to 3DS XL? I am thinking about upgrading so..I want to move all my stuff to the future 3DS XL


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2014)

It's incredibly simple.

Are you going to keep the same SD card or upgrade to a bigger one?

If you're also upgrading the SD card...

Take the SD card out of your 3DS and plug it into your computer. Back up all of it to a folder on the desktop or something. Then remove the old SD card. Put the new SD card into the computer, and transfer all of that backed up data onto the new SD card. Then put that new SD card into the 3DS XL.

If you just want to to upgrade to a 3DS XL it's as simple as doing the step-by-step system transfer, taking your SD card out of the old 3DS, and putting the SD card into the new 3DS XL.

Whether you're upgrading the SD card or not you still have to do the system transfer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> It's incredibly simple.
> 
> Are you going to keep the same SD card or upgrade to a bigger one?
> 
> ...



Thanks Death Kun and I dunno about the SD card yet but probably I am going to get one bigger.

Thanks again


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2014)

About the ND yesterday, something upset me. The tease about MH4 Ultimate and no WiiU version yet.  I rather play the game in both [3DS/WiiU]


----------



## Wan (Feb 18, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Thanks Death Kun and I dunno about the SD card yet but probably I am going to get one bigger.
> 
> Thanks again



A 3DS XL comes with a bigger SD card already, 4 GB vs the original 3DS's 2 GB.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2014)

This game is fucking AMAZING


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2014)

What u excited for 2014 for 3DS? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEDlMO6ycG4&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Feb 21, 2014)

^Waiting for Super Smash Bros Brawl 3DS


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2014)

The 3DS has turned 3 years old today.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The 3DS has turned 3 years old today.



Do you mean; 3 years ago today, the 3DS was doomed.?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2014)

Persona Q 3DS XL yo


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do you mean; 3 years ago today, the 3DS was doomed.?



Nope. The 3DS was released on 2/26/2011


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Thanks Death Kun and I dunno about the SD card yet but probably I am going to get one bigger.
> 
> Thanks again



I actually was planning to buy a 128GB SD Card since I might go full digital with the 3DS.


----------



## G (Mar 6, 2014)

apparently yoshi's new island is hard


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 6, 2014)

G said:


> apparently yoshi's new island is hard



I guess that means it'll get bad reviews then


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2014)

3DS survives trip through washing machine 



Based Nintendium

"Chinyuki: Tarou to Yukai na Nakama-tachi"


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 22, 2014)

anyone else played battle trozie yet? its more addicting then peggle 2


----------



## Wan (Mar 25, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> 3DS survives trip through washing machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive.  But I think I'll keep my Link Between Worlds limited edition XL out of the wash. 

Edit: Nintendo is apparently thinking of bringing the Unity engine to the 3DS.  It's already on the Wii U, so bringing it to the more widely used 3DS makes sense.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 18, 2014)

Where Will the 3DS End Up?

Its tracking ahead of PSP right now


----------



## Naruto (Apr 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Where Will the 3DS End Up?
> 
> Its tracking ahead of PSP right now



Well that's not really surprising. I'm hoping it gets close to DS levels.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2014)

3DS will sell 200 million.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 20, 2014)

Just bought digitally Inazuma Eleven Go Galaxy 3: Supernova

So hyped to play it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2014)

The 3DS is the true success story of this Gen.. Dat Library 

My 3DS backlog is friggen huge, and that's not counting the future releases 

Also, Legacy of Goku remake pl0x


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 20, 2014)

My 3DS backlog is actually a bit more than I can handle 

So much to buy, so little cash to do so


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

Details about Nintendo's presence at E3 2014!

[YOUTUBE]ghEhI4CJjAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2014)

lolMega64. I don't follow those guys, but every time I see something by them, I have a good time. Maybe I should finally look them up and subscribe.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 1, 2014)

Is there a site that lists upcoming titles for the 3ds?

Something easy to browse thru, so i can see if there's a new eltrian oddysey title coming up (for example) w/o having to go to atlus's site and look around.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Is there a site that lists upcoming titles for the 3ds?
> 
> Something easy to browse thru, so i can see if there's a new eltrian oddysey title coming up (for example) w/o having to go to atlus's site and look around.



Metacritic does that for every platform.


----------



## Yagura (May 10, 2014)

So is Bravely Default the best rpg on the system?


----------



## Blunt (May 10, 2014)

i'd guess popular opinion would be between that and fire emblem


----------



## Xeogran (May 10, 2014)

Inazuma Eleven Go Galaxy for me 
Gaist Crusher for best Action-RPG.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Etrian Oddysey IV is 3DS's best dungeon Crawelr.

SMT IV is its beset rpg but this console has a fuckton of rpgs so thats not fair


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Etrian Oddysey IV is 3DS's best dungeon Crawelr.
> 
> SMT IV is its beset rpg but this console has a fuckton of rpgs so thats not fair



I found Kingdom Hearts 3D to be much more enjoyable than SMT IV, which surprised me, I had high hopes for SMT IV.


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2014)

Yagura said:


> So is Bravely Default the best rpg on the system?



In my opinion, it is.


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

Naruto said:


> In my opinion, it is.



I'd say a toss up between Kingdom Hearts 3D and Bravely Default.  Bravely Default is the best straight up RPG though if you don't want to include aRPGs in the category.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Y'all gotta stop putting square RPG's on a pedestal.

silicon studio made a bitchin game and theyr're makin a bitichin sequel but it aint the best on the platform


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I'd say a toss up between Kingdom Hearts 3D and Bravely Default.  Bravely Default is the best straight up RPG though if you don't want to include aRPGs in the category.



I have dream drop distance and though I love it, it's not enough of a traditional RPG to really fall into a comparable category.

It's very much its own thing.


----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2014)

Not putting them on a pedestal, they just happened to make the best RPGs on the 3DS.



Naruto said:


> I have dream drop distance and though I love it, it's not enough of a traditional RPG to really fall into a comparable category.
> 
> It's very much its own thing.



It's not its own thing, it's firmly in the aRPG genre.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

Anybody enjoying Rusty's Game?\


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2014)

I need more friend codes! 

My friend code is 3754-8503-0793


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2014)

Added ya, CTK.


----------



## Gain (Jun 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MgNnOYpED3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2014)

3DS direct


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 10, 2014)

Ohh, tomorrow. Can't wait for the Japanese one


----------



## Enclave (Jul 10, 2014)

They better fucking announce Dragon Quest VII coming to North America.  Though I don't think they will as this seems Japan focused.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> They better fucking announce Dragon Quest VII coming to North America.  Though I don't think they will as this seems Japan focused.



Dragon Quest X away!


----------



## Frieza (Jul 24, 2014)

Games I want for 3ds: 
Another Golden Sun,
Paper Mario sequel (get rid of the sticker system and go back to how TTYD was), 
Another mario and luigi (love mario rpgs), 
Super Princess Peach 2 
Mario Sunshine 2( if luigi's mansion got a sequel then so should sunshine), 
Pokemon 7th gen, 
Mario 3D land 2, 
Custom Robo 3ds,
Dragon Quest Monster
DQM Joker 3
Wario world
LoZ Majora's Mask
Metroid Hunters 2
Bravely Second
Warioware
Pokemon Snap 3ds
final fantasy tactics 3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2014)

New 3DS game from Bandai

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAijFnshnw4[/youtube]


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 13, 2014)

The game looks ehh...

It's Namco so it could be decent.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 13, 2014)

Could be. 

Smash 3DS XL


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally nabbed me a 3ds last weekend along with Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 13, 2014)

omiK said:


> Games I want for 3ds:
> Paper Mario sequel (get rid of the sticker system and go back to how TTYD was),
> Another mario and luigi (love mario rpgs),
> Super Princess Peach 2
> ...



Custom Robo for the 3ds would be amazing. Make it like the GC version and we're good. 

LoZ MM I thought would be coming later from a thread posting about it...

Mario Sunshine 2 would be nice. Add more different types of enemies, spread out the map to include multiple isles/cities to clean up and add more items/weapons to use to clean up goop and I'm all over it.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2014)

Kinda tempted on getting that Smash 3DS or an European 3DS in the near future. 

I already got some games in mind (One Piece Unlimited Cruise SP, which I kinda played and like it) and the Inazuma games (despite the dubbing)

Any other Anime / Japanese or any games in general that aren't available in America (or the European version is the superior version)?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2014)

Theres a shit load of japanese games not available over here that I have off play asia and amiami if you need reocommendations


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Theres a shit load of japanese games not available over here that I have off play asia and amiami if you need reocommendations



I already have a Japanese 3DS and already have a a good amount of Japan-only titles, mostly Anime games but recommendations don't hurt. I appreciate it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you have the toriko and dragon ball z games?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Do you have the toriko and dragon ball z games?


You mean Ultimate Mission? I played them, yes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

Do you have these in japanese? You can buy these on a european 3DS


----------



## Monna (Aug 18, 2014)

Is this cover real? I have a Japanese One Piece game on Wii with that exact same cover that I bought years ago.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah  OP Cruise 1 and 2 are on the 3DS 

BTW Jane, I need you to play this 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbU9Gyo2uuA[/youtube]


----------



## Monna (Aug 18, 2014)

that explanation makes too much sense


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

Do I have your NNID btw?


----------



## Monna (Aug 18, 2014)

Do you mean my 3ds friend code thing?

*Spoiler*: __ 



0361-8254-5947


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

You made an NNID right? You need one to go on the 3DS Eshop. 

You attache this NNID to your Wii U if you get one


----------



## Monna (Aug 18, 2014)

I've bought a few things from the eshop. How would I find out what my NNID is?


----------



## Monna (Aug 18, 2014)

After some research on google, I've come to the conclusion that I do not have a NNID despite the fact that I have bought stuff on the 3ds eshop. Is that even possible? Oh well.

Also, that Fantasy Life game looks cute. Could be fun.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

I think you bought them before the eshop's merged.

Have you been on the eshop in a while? The 3DS asks you to make an NNID


----------



## Monna (Aug 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I think you bought them before the eshop's merged.
> 
> Have you been on the eshop in a while? The 3DS asks you to make an NNID


About a week ago I bought this terrible terrible game called Liberation Maiden and I'm still experiencing buyer's remorse from that 

So unless the eshops were merged less than a week ago then idunno


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Do you have these in japanese? You can buy these on a european 3DS



I don't, but I did mention I would get it for this game. 

And I can't wait for  Fantasy Life


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> About a week ago I bought this terrible terrible game called Liberation Maiden and I'm still experiencing buyer's remorse from that
> 
> So unless the eshops were merged less than a week ago then idunno



Huh. I thought you needed an NNID to access the eshop.

Liberation Maiden's alright for a couple seconds of dumb fun XD

If you need recommendations Ill give you some so you dont end up with anymore unsatisfactory purchases


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

More Fantasy Life Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw16Ll0YKoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Aug 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Huh. I thought you needed an NNID to access the eshop.
> 
> Liberation Maiden's alright for a couple seconds of dumb fun XD
> 
> If you need recommendations Ill give you some so you dont end up with anymore unsatisfactory purchases


Eh I only disliked it because the controls were touch screen heavy. I don't like to use the stylus for something fast paced like that  I'm not against touch controls though; Canvas Curse was amazing


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2014)

Have you played Kid Icarus Uprising?


----------



## Monna (Aug 20, 2014)

No, I haven't


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2014)

Hum.


New 3DS game announced Kaitou

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAxPbk0MYNQ[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone gonna talk about this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x17E0PCsrns[/youtube]


New 3DS Direct: Shulk Trailer, Iwata's Return, Bravely Second,Final Fantasy Explores, One Piece Super Grand X Battle Etrian Odyssey 2,custom home skins for download on the eshop,New 3DS and 3DS LL revisions with second stick,zL and zr buttons,better design/placement,better 3D+gyroassist, better sound, micro HD,second analog,custom home menu's,customizeable flap skins on the New 3DS ( LL is metallic), A Monster Hunter 3DSLL + MH4G package and XENOBLADE ON THE FUCKING 3DS


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm reading that Xenoblade requires the New 3ds. Fuck. 
The customizable smaller one is pretty hot though. :33


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Right the new 3DS has a new cpu. Its basically the GameBoy Color for the 3DS

Xenoblade requires this new 3DS

And here are the custom flaps






Custom panels they're called


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

New second camera added on inner screen tracks your head so you can have 3D viewing from all angles


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2014)

Are you fucking serious? 

This is awesome.


----------



## Monna (Aug 29, 2014)

I wont get one, not even if it makes Smash better.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not sure if I wanna sell my Pikachu 3DS XL in order to pay for one of the new 3DS XLs and like 3-4 new games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

you should keep it so you do the system transfer then sell it afterward


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I wont get one, not even if it makes Smash better.



But wait you dont know all the features yet!!


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> you should keep it so you do the system transfer then sell it afterward



Well that's what I meant, using the Pikachu XL to finance the new XL + games. After system transferring of course, I have way too many digital games.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a 3DS with Capture Card.
Not getting any new one


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
I'LL GET THE NEW 3DS XL ASAP


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

Did Nintendo seriously not learn anything from the Wii U ?

Calling their upgrade the 'new' 3DS doesn't imply it is better than the old one and might be needed for new games. 

And i'm kind of irked that i'm going to have to shell out money all over again to buy a new one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

^ The DSi was necessary for new games as well. It didnt have many.

BTW THE FACEPLATES ARE NFC. THEY CHANGE THE BACKGROUND ON YOUR HOME MENU




This is a regular 3DS btw. Not the XL. XL doesnt have faceplates


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

Are you people fucking kidding me?

A hardware upgrade and games exclusive to the new revision?

Fuck you Nintendo. Fuck you in the ass.

Cunts.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

3DS 2.0 would have gotten that point across better. 

Didn't care for faceplates on the 360, don't care for them now. 

Especially if I can't get them on an xl. I have giant hands, I need that shit.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm just about to go postal over this fucking bullshit.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not upgrading unless Gamestop runs some 50% extra credit trade in deal for my XL. But then they'll make it so Gen 7 pokemon requires it to run and i'll cave like a schmuck.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

I refuse to buy this new revision on principle alone, and I sincerely hope Nintendo and third party developers have enough sense not to fuck 44 million owners of the current 3DS model by releasing games that would require me to purchase the same fucking system with some minimal upgrades.

No. Fuck you, Nintendo. Fuck you.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

They clearly hit a wall with X and Y, as they had to disable just about every instance of 3D to even get the thing running. But you know maybe you should better optimize instead of releasing an upgrade. I wouldn't be opposed to this if it just ensured a steady framerate and enabled 3D on every game, but making it so only certain games can play on the new one is bullshit.

This isn't an Iphone where that shit is expected.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 29, 2014)

All my  Nintendo. Was it so hard to release this in the first place ?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

Jesus, so technically you gotta buy this new 3DS now?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Jesus, so technically you gotta buy this new 3DS now?



If you want to play Xenoblade Chronicles and whatever other exclusives they make for it? Yeah, you do.

For all the problems the PSP had, at least not a single hardware revision was mandatory. I got to keep my first model and every single game worked.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> I have a 3DS with Capture Card.
> Not getting any new one



Exactly.

Fuck them right in the ass for that.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 29, 2014)

Good thing I didn't get an XL yet so I can get this bad boy


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks to YouTube though, I am forced to get one so I will probably get the Smash one. 

What about you, Leon? 

Right now, all we know is that Xenoblade is coming there, so I'm not too sure.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2014)

I can see why others might be mad about this. I, for one, am very excited and can't wait for it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 29, 2014)

New model? I'm okay with that, my original Zelda anniversary edition 3DS is irreplaceable and there's hardly any change.


Games exclusive to this specific model? FUCK YOU Nintendo, no seriously fuck you, this is not a new console, this is making fun of people, bunch of greedy ass bastards.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 29, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> What about you, Leon?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 29, 2014)

...

Wiiu HD version makes more sense.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

I think overall the saddest thing about all this is it makes the Wii U look even more useless.

The 3DS is performing well whereas the Wii U is not.

The 3DS is Nintendo's handheld whereas the only advantage Wii U has is more horsepower.

Nintendo feels they need more power to release a particular game. Common sense dictates they would do it on their home console, right? I mean that's literally why they're there. Because a handheld won't cut it.

Nope. Lets buff our already popular handheld instead.

Boggles the mind.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm really not upset by this. This is basically a gameboy to gameboy color situation. Plus it isn't like they'll pull a Sega and instantly drop support for the old 3DS


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Wiiu HD version makes more sense.



But they actually want people to buy their new thing, that's why its a 3DS upgrade .


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> I'm really not upset by this. This is basically a gameboy to gameboy color situation. Plus it isn't like they'll pull a Sega and instantly drop support for the old 3DS



Two things:

1) The gameboy color came out ALMOST TEN YEARS after the gameboy, alright? That is a successor to the gameboy. It is a new generation.

2) Just because it has happened before does not make it okay to do it again. And it has, with the DSi. Thankfully not a lot of devs made DSi exclusives, so there is a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

I wonder how different the tunes of the people here defending this would be if it was Microsoft releasing a graphically upgraded xbone two years from now instead of it being nintendo .

If they need more power, make a new generation of handheld. These retarded half-baby steps due nothing but make it harder for developers to optimize their games and it throws confusion into the market.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I wonder how different the tunes of the people here defending this would be if it was Microsoft releasing a graphically upgraded xbone two years from now instead of it being nintendo .
> 
> If they need more power, make a new generation of handheld. These retarded half-baby steps due nothing but make it harder for developers to optimize their games and it throws confusion into the market.



Even a new generation at this point would be offensive. It's been three years.

And as for how different the tunes would be, I think anyone who isn't made of money would be upset if they felt pigeonholed into either buying the new model or giving up on exclusives.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Even a new generation at this point would be offensive. It's been three years.
> 
> And as for how different the tunes would be, I think anyone who isn't made of money would be upset if they felt pigeonholed into either buying the new model or giving up on exclusives.



I know. That's why i'm saying its pretty indefensible. 

I shouldn't have to be upgrading 18 months after buying the xl. People buy game consoles for the long term security of knowing you won't have to upgrade every year to keep up like you do with an iphone. Changing the externals is one thing, changing the internals is another.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I wonder how different the tunes of the people here defending this would be if it was Microsoft releasing a graphically upgraded xbone two years from now instead of it being nintendo .
> 
> If they need more power, make a new generation of handheld. These retarded half-baby steps due nothing but make it harder for developers to optimize their games and it throws confusion into the market.



Only difference is that MS is one that would pull these asspulls. 

They should both get a shitstorm though. Shitty move is shitty, doesn't matter who does it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 29, 2014)

They are basically releasing a new console while pretending they're not, forcing people to spend money again on a new equipment that hardly differs from the old one.


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't care about Xenoblade so i'm good.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm pretty pissed about this tbh. Unless they have some kind of trade-up program or the major retailers have a very good trade-in deal, this is a serious fuck you to the ass ton of people who have 3DSs already. 

This stuff should've either been included from the start, or they should've just waited a year or two and released a full new generation of hardware rather than a slight spec bump that's gonna have exclusive games. I wouldn't have been mad if it was an actual generation advance, but it's not.

The least they can do is enable a feature in the exclusive games to disable the new controls and 3D so they're at least _playable_ on the old 3DSs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

The PSP had this too as did the DSi and GBC

This is kinda standard on handhelds tbh.

Even the Vita has a split userbase. Vita TV owners cant play half of the Vita's games.

Consoles get expansion pack add ons or new controllers that you're required to purchase


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Its really not a new system though. 

Just fixes whats wrong with the 3DS and makes some games look better. Its a stop gap till they release their unified hardware platforms.

Its not like all new games will be for this system only.

Im pretty much only expecting ports of already existing games to come to this system


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The PSP had this





			
				Naruto said:
			
		

> For all the problems the PSP had, at least not a single hardware revision was mandatory. I got to keep my first model and every single game worked.





St NightRazr said:


> as did the DSi and GBC
> 
> Why are y'all complaining?





			
				Naruto said:
			
		

> 1) The gameboy color came out ALMOST TEN YEARS after the gameboy, alright? That is a successor to the gameboy. It is a new generation.
> 
> 2) Just because it has happened before does not make it okay to do it again. And it has, with the DSi. Thankfully not a lot of devs made DSi exclusives, so there is a glimmer of hope.



**


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

IF you need to play xenoblade that badly just get a Wii U I say XD.

I dont think its gonna have many relevant "exclusive". Much like the DSi


----------



## Enclave (Aug 29, 2014)

Surprise, surprise.  Razr is the only one defending Nintendo in this.

It's a shit move Razr and one that most certainly did not happen with the PSP.  Additionally your comparison with the Vita and the Playstation TV is full of fail since the Playstation TV didn't predate the Vita.  Every game that comes out on the Vita TV?  It'll be playable on a launch Vita system.

Anyways, I'll probably buy this revision at some point if only because I've been meaning to upgrade my 3DS to a XL anyways.  I'm so glad I didn't do the upgrade already.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 29, 2014)

Why do people bitch again? If the new 3DS gets exclusive games that you want to play but it's not worth getting the new 3DS, don't buy it. That's how I do it. But I guess bitching is more fun


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

I was annoyed at first, Enclave. 

Then I thought about it. Not annoyed anymore

Well kinda annoyed that I bought a 32gb SD card and it wont work on the new 3DS but eh whatever.

The gameboy advance was only around for 3 years by the way. Still was supported till 2006. Same deal. Nintendo put out a stop gap till they have their unified handheld and console out.I sincerely doubt this thing will be getting flagship games that are ONLY exclusive to it.Nintendo's not gonna leave a 45 million install base out in the cold.


I was gonna buy a 3DS revision anyway since I wanted a premium device,but shit, they upgrade the cpu, made the graphics look crisper, improved every aspect of the 3D and the system runs faster over all?  Sign me up I say.


The Vita TV comparison is for people complaining about a split userbase ( which matters more to the publisher than the consumer) not those who dont want to upgrade for a handful of titles.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2014)

The only reason I'm not annoyed is because I can sell my current XL for around $400. 

For those who have just bought a 3DS it's definitely annoying.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 29, 2014)

Since when was it mandatory? I don't recall the part in the Direct where Iwata said they'd send Ninteninjas to the houses of every 3DS owner and perform a lobotomy if you don't buy the new revision.

Yes, it's a slightly more powerful 3DS with a few extra buttons but developers are still going to focus on the lowest common denominator. There are over 44 million standard 3DS units out there now, if I remember right, and no third party publisher is going to want to cut those people out. We _are_ still talking about the same publishers who release PS3 and 360 games and port them to current gen consoles because that means a bigger audience and lower development costs, after all. You can practically guarantee the only company that'll seriously use this extra power is Nintendo themselves.

I, for one, am actually looking forward to a new 3DS. I've had the same once since launch so I don't really mind upgrading at all. It has the Circle Pad Pro stuff built in, so that's a plus, the coloured buttons are nifty, the stronger processor and bigger screen should go a long way and that PC wireless transfer thingy sounds nifty. It's certainly a much better revision than the second Vita, that's for sure.

p.s. Xenoblade Chronicles looked like arse from what they showed. I wouldn't get too excited or angry about it.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 29, 2014)

I just got my 3DSxl a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

Raidoton said:


> Why do people bitch again?



Because Nintendo is fucking their customers over?



Raidoton said:


> If the new 3DS gets exclusive games that you want to play but it's *not worth getting the new 3DS*, don't buy it.



Yeah, that's awesome. I mean, if you don't think the next Metroid game is worth 230?, just don't buy it. Which I won't, but it sure will suck not getting to play it over some arbitrary hardware revision.



Raidoton said:


> That's how I do it. But I guess bitching is more fun



I guess being screwed by Nintendo because you lack a spine to call publishers on their shit is what's fun for you then. To each their own.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Because Nintendo is fucking their customers over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think its more that people are used to this thing.From their phone manufacturers.

Most people wanted a 3DS  revision anyway, hell some people wanted a new handheld. For those people it doesnt make sense for them to get mad about this. If nintendo wants to stupidly fragment their consumer base I say let them. If it blows up in their face its on their backs. No point in getting annoyed lol.

And I mean really would you rather buy Xenoblade on a 3DS or a Wii? The thing's a stop gap and its really only going to get some ports and make your current games look better. A nice little bonus for the people who do upgrade and hardly a slight against those who dont.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 29, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Because Nintendo is fucking their customers over?



They're not fucking anyone over. They're just releasing a new 3DS with all the stuff people wanted from the old one. If it means it can play games existing 3DS's can't, then so what? Xenoblade Chronicles looks awful and even Nintendo won't cut out nearly 45 million potential customers from their biggest titles. Chances are they'll only use it to release experimental stuff that only a niche crowd would want, anyway. It's not a mandatory purchase but it does allow Nintendo to release games that'll perform better on the newer 3DS, which is the more immediate benefit.

Suddenly 3DS owners are no different to PC gamers. You either stick with the old model that can't play certain games at all, or at least not as well, or you grab the new model and play everything the way it was meant to be played.

It's also worth noting that the new 3DS is 16'000 yen, which works out at about ?90. That means the new 3DS will sell in Europe for the same price as the 2DS, about ?/€110. I dunno where you're getting €230 from.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Most people wanted a 3DS  revision anyway



?

Second thread from the top in the Nintendo reddit atm:





St NightRazr said:


> hell some people wanted a new handheld.



I, too, love having to buy new consoles every three years to have access to games as they come out 



St NightRazr said:


> If it blows up in their face its on their backs. No point in getting annoyed lol.



I sincerely hope this goes the way of the DSi and the upgraded specs won't see much use. Exclusivity was scarce then and it better fucking be now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

I dunno not many people complained when the DS came out as the 3rd pillar that ended up replacing the GBA 2.0.

Nintendo aint gonna make a true successor until the Wii U gets its own. So they're extending the 3DS lifecycle as much as they can + making current 3DS games look better on this nifty revision. 

Either way I feel it'll turn out just like DSiWare did.  Just with nintendo ports


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2014)

I understand where the naysayers are coming from, but it's getting somewhat out of hand. So far it's only confirmed that the Xenoblade Chronicles 3DS port requires a New 3DS, and that's for obvious reasons considering how massive the world is. They're not going to suddenly alienate 45 million people. This is more like a DSi scenario at worst, the only difference being that the New 3DS has an exclusive game that isn't shovelware.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

Velocity said:


> They're not fucking anyone over.



Is this a strange concept to you? Purchasing hardware is an investment. You buy a console because you want to play games. You do so because the unspoken agreement is that the life cycle of a console is supposed to be longer than that of a fruit fly.

So if three years into the 3DS' life I'm faced with a choice of either skipping exclusives or purchasing nearly identical hardware, yes I am going to be upset. Because I don't exhale money.



Velocity said:


> Suddenly 3DS owners are no different to PC gamers.



Oh jesus. Where do I even start with this.

PC gamers enjoy quite a lot of perks, actually. Starting with the graphical fidelity and freedom that comes with a machine like a computer - just to justify the initial price gap. A gap, by the way, which is quickly made up for with ridiculously cheap software prices. Witness a single Steam sale, spend 50 bucks and you'll get ten times more games than you would on any console. That's not even an exaggeration. The average price for a game during Steam sales is 5 bucks.

I've had the same PC for 6 years now and it's still good. I can still play everything I could possibly want to play. Sure, I've had to turn down some graphical settings over the years, but everything is still playable and I've not yet run into a situation where I even have to go below 60fps. Odds are, I'm covered for a good while still. Pays off to invest in a good rig.

That is not the case here. We are not getting the option to get the same games with some bells and whistles taken away. They are exclusives, set squarely behind a paywall.



Velocity said:


> It's also worth noting that the new 3DS is 16'000 yen, which works out at about ?90. That means the new 3DS will sell in Europe for the same price as the 2DS, about ?/€110. I dunno where you're getting €230 from.



18k yen is ~180€ without accounting for taxes and the bullshit regional pricing. A game generally goes for 40~50€.

Hence, 230€.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm over it now, tbh. 

I'll probably still get one. It's kind of a Advance and SP situation, except my parents went out of pocket, not me.  

I have a regular 3DS (American) so I guess I am going to wait for the American New 3DS version.

What I was mostly pissed about is that I have a Japanese 3DS XL, which I got a year ago and now this comes out.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't own a 3ds/2ds at all. Only care about Pokemon. Do I need to buy this new version for future pokemon games, or is this only for xenoblade?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Yep the sp was so much better lol.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Don't own a 3ds/2ds at all. Only care about Pokemon. Do I need to buy this new version for future pokemon games, or is this only for xenoblade?



This isn't a next gen handheld.

You would need to get it for X & Y and Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire and any Pokemon game coming for the 3DS.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

Same old bullshit.

Anti-consumer practices?

_"it's not mandatory!"_

I'm done. I have places to be.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

I came to see StNightRazr's half-assed defense of nintendo's gouging of its customers and I do not leave disappointed.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

I think the problem is for Leon and I, that we do YouTube video is that we spent over 200 dollars on the system and then another 200 for the capture card. 

It was a 400 dollar investment, so it was a kick in the balls by Nintendo, especially cause most likely another 400 would need to be invested...on what it is technically the same system. ( Assuming another big title gets ported / announced, too)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I came to see StNightRazr's half-assed defense of nintendo's gouging of its customers and I do not leave disappointed.



Nintendo's definitely price gouging lmao. So much money making crap they announced today. 12$ amiibo's, new 3DS systems (probably gonna phase out the old ones or simply cut their prices), The club nintendo deal to get the big ol Smash soundtrack for buying both the 3DS and Wii U version, new 3DS stand chargers, NFC custom plates for 10$, charging 30 cents to find porn on the new 3DS's better internet browser( covering their ass after the previous swapnote and used porn located on 3DS incidents), and whatnot.

Oh and more toys from Jakks.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2014)

Getting the new 3DSXL.

I'm not sorry.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

I hate this even more because I know i'm a spineless jellysack and will be in line to buy one the day it comes out .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Pray for less exclusives^


----------



## Enclave (Aug 29, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I hate this even more because I know i'm a spineless jellysack and will be in line to buy one the day it comes out .



If I wasn't planning on buying a XL in the near future?  I personally?  Would refuse to buy this system.  The ONLY reason I'm probably going to get it is because I'm still gaming on an original 3DS and was already planning to upgrade to the XL.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 29, 2014)

I was waiting to buy a 3DS(XL) solely for Pokemon anyway, so this is fine with me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Enclave said:


> If I wasn't planning on buying a XL in the near future?  I personally?  Would refuse to buy this system.  The ONLY reason I'm probably going to get it is because I'm still gaming on an original 3DS and was already planning to upgrade to the XL.



Nintendo doesnt want 3DS LL owners buying this, they want to entice new people


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Pray for less exclusives^



They are going to do something with it on the pokemon games and I know i'm going to have to get it eventually anyways.

I'll justify it to myself by thinking maybe now I can watch something on youtube or netflix and not have my 3ds suffer a Chernobyl-style meltdown after the arduous task of rendering in below standard definition. In reality I know i'm just getting bent over and raped by an uncaring corporation and i'm too weak willed to resist the allure. It also sucks because I was planning on getting a Wii U, but now i'm putting that money on hold for a slightly improved system I already have.

What a surprise its not coming out in the west this year. After all, you gotta clear out that inventory of now outdated devices during Christmas  before grandma knows she's going to have to get another one next year right?



Enclave said:


> If I wasn't planning on buying a XL in the near future?  I personally?  Would refuse to buy this system.  The ONLY reason I'm probably going to get it is because I'm still gaming on an original 3DS and was already planning to upgrade to the XL.



XL is legit. Especially if you have giant lobster claw hands like I do.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2014)

Enclave said:


> If I wasn't planning on buying a XL in the near future?  I personally?  Would refuse to buy this system.  The ONLY reason I'm probably going to get it is because I'm still gaming on an original 3DS and was already planning to upgrade to the XL.



Same. It's circumstance.

I mean, more power to those that hate the thought of exclusives. Maybe there'll be enough outrage where they'll be able to downgrade the Xenoblade port to be suitable for the old consoles? I'd probably be mad as hell if I played/wanted Xenoblade. As it stands though, I personally have been meaning to get an XL for a while now and can't be assed to get upset, what with my old one becoming more and more busted by the day.

It's essentially the same reason I built my computer; given any other choice, I'd take the "I don't really see a reason why I should" stance. However, currently, the stars are aligning just right so... shit, might as well.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh god, in before New Nintendo 3DS 2

Fuck you Mario


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2014)

New Super Mario 3D Galaxy. Exclusive to N3DS.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2014)

Shirker said:


> New Super Mario 3D Galaxy. Exclusive to N3DS.



Fffff 

I have my Animal Crossing 3DSXL, and I genuinely love it so much. 

But the new 3DSXL looks so sexy after looking at it's new stuff.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

Bullshit Amiibo figures are going to be the way they get you.

Those feels when that event legendary doesn't come from a wifi download anymore, but instead comes from an amiibo figurine you have to pay 12 bucks for .


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2014)

Nintendo to release a multitude of Wii and Gamecube ports of their greatest hits. Luigi's Mansion in the stunning 3D that it was always meant to have.

Exclusively for the N3DS.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Platinum said:


> They are going to do something with it on the pokemon games and I know i'm going to have to get it eventually anyways.
> 
> I'll justify it to myself by thinking maybe now I can watch something on youtube or netflix and not have my 3ds suffer a Chernobyl-style meltdown after the arduous task of rendering in below standard definition. In reality I know i'm just getting bent over and raped by an uncaring corporation and i'm too weak willed to resist the allure. It also sucks because I was planning on getting a Wii U, but now i'm putting that money on hold for a slightly improved system I already have.
> 
> ...



I dont think so . BW2 was only on the DS when 3DS was rolling. Same shit again this time

Lol Nintendo is so dumb. Should have had you buy a Wii U instead. Actually buying a Wii U would do you more sense. Far more/better exclusives to enjoy there


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2014)

Why can't the XL have the candy colored buttons?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't even kid about that.

Fuck, that would be so bad but it would feel so right.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2014)

Also expect Super Smash Bros 4 is basically needed to have this.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Why can't the XL have the candy colored buttons?



Those are for a new 3DS version coming out next year, brah.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Also expect Super Smash Bros 4 is basically needed to have this.



But this comes out next year. Lol.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I dont think so . BW2 was only on the DS when 3DS was rolling. Same shit again this time
> 
> Lol Nintendo is so dumb. Should have had you buy a Wii U instead. Actually buying a Wii U would do you more sense. Far more/better exclusives to enjoy there



BW2 had 3DS only features like the dream radar that you had to pay extra for.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Those are for a new 3DS version coming out next year, brah.



I mean the new XL doesn't have the candy colored buttons like the smaller one does. ( X, Y, B, A ) I mean



St NightRazr said:


> But this comes out next year. Lol.



Japan is gettign them this year. Wouldn't be surprising if they were implimented witht he new ones in mind.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> But this comes out next year. Lol.



Gahdammit. 

Well, at least that gives me plenty of time to save up. The downside is I'm gonna have to hold off on an XL for Sm4sh, which means playing on my tiny screen for the rest of the year. First world problems, man.

Any news on when it's estimated to come out? If it's anything later than Q2, I might just go ahead and get a regular ol' XL, since Sm4sh is my main motivator for upgrading in the first place and I don't feel like waiting so long.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

Most likely.

Wouldn't be surprising if Nintendo doesn't give a shit that its foreign audience has to suffer for 5 months with an inferior version of a game as long as Japan gets the proper one first.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, Japan is getting these in October.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2014)

I can't bear to git rid of my precious 3DSXL though.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> I mean the new XL doesn't have the candy colored buttons like the smaller one does. ( X, Y, B, A ) I mean



Heh, heh, yeah I knew what you meant. I was making a joke about how another even new version would probably come out for the XL, complete with candy-coated buttons. Because, y'know... apparently the secret to buying Nintendo handhelds is waiting a few months to see if a better version comes out.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Heh, heh, yeah I knew what you meant. I was making a joke about how another even new version would probably come out for the XL, complete with candy-coated buttons. Because, y'know... apparently the secret to buying Nintendo handhelds is waiting a few months to see if a better version comes out.



I thought I did that when I got my New Leaf 3DS, I'm not even mad anymore. I'll take out my New Leaf SD card, put it in the new XL.

Am I the only one who likes the 3DS design more than the XL, but has to get a  XL due to hand size and screen size? 

Also no more 3D sweet spot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2014)

I do find the new 3DS and the Xenoblade port news bizarre. I have yet to upgrade from my old 3DS so I guess I have to wait for this to come out for me to make the jump...

No idea why they are going with a 3DS port for Xenoblade.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 29, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I do find the new 3DS and the Xenoblade port news bizarre. I have yet to upgrade from my old 3DS so I guess I have to wait for this to come out for me to make the jump...
> 
> No idea why they are going with a 3DS port for Xenoblade.




Feel free to correct me on this but didn't Xenoblade not do well in japan even with how many people had the Wii?

They probably thought that there was a better chance of more people playing it on a handheld system. Especially now.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 29, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> No idea why they are going with a 3DS port for Xenoblade.



Because fuck the Wii U I suppose.  3DS is what's successful so lets stop trying with the Wii U.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2014)

I can see it now. Super Mario Galaxy 3D. Please Nintendo?


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 29, 2014)

Considering I just finally got the damn thing less than 2 weeks ago, nope, nope, and nope.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2014)

Am I the only one who adores cooking mama?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

No Cooking mama 4 is damn good 5 seems even better.


Also Xenoblade HD is probably more expensive than 3DS

What you're seeing right now is core focused cheap nintendo. Who apparently price gouges fans with physical doodads rather than screwing people over when it comes to software lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> No Cooking mama 4 is damn good 5 seems even better.
> 
> 
> *Also Xenoblade HD is probably more expensive than 3DS*
> ...



So the plan is... Target 3DS owners with Xenoblade and hope they buy the game so they can look forward to the sequel which is a WiiU game?  I don't see nothing wrong with a HD version of the game on the same console as the sequel is coming to.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

They should try to make people BUY a fucking Wii U.

Not another variation of the 3DS.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

Also I read somewhere that they are making these region-free.

I doubt it but PLEASE GOD....I would get one ZERO complaints.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Also the West made Xenoblade popular. Japan kind it ignore the game. So I don't get how come this is not announce yet for the West.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

The game sold 190k in Japan.

Most sales actually came form the EU then NOA. 

So. Target EU owners I guess lmao.

Wii U sucks in the UK. However the Xbox sucks everywhere else. In France, Germany, Spain,Italy, and Japan.( where the Wii U is beating it_


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> So the plan is... Target 3DS owners with Xenoblade and hope they buy the game so they can look forward to the sequel which is a WiiU game?  I don't see nothing wrong with a HD version of the game on the same console as the sequel is coming to.



Japan hates consoles and its not like Xenoblade X is 100% connected to Xenoblade.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The game sold 190k in Japan.
> 
> Most sales actually came form the EU then NOA.
> 
> ...



Is it out in japan yet? I thought it was just PS4 and Wii U there right now.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> *Also I read somewhere that they are making these region-free.*
> 
> I doubt it but PLEASE GOD....I would get one ZERO complaints.


link pls

if thats the case i'll probably buy one


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2014)

Blunt said:


> link pls
> 
> if thats the case i'll probably buy one





I dont trust this shit at all but another Spanish site reported on it too.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 29, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Also I read somewhere that they are making these region-free.
> 
> I doubt it but PLEASE GOD....I would get one ZERO complaints.



D':

If they did that!


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 29, 2014)

Even if it isn't the store is still japanese isn't it? Or can that change too?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2014)

I doubt these will be region free since that is a change they could easily make on all existing models with a simple firmware update.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 29, 2014)

So Monster Hunter 4G and Smash each get New 3DS bundles


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2014)

Now that the face plates are changeable I don't think special editions are gonna be such a huge deal anymore tbh. In addition to the official ones Nintendo released, places online where you can get a custom one made will probably be a dime a dozen (ebay, etsy, etc).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

- better 3D
- second stick
- NFC built-in
- coloured buttons
- more buttons
- better battery (up to 7h)
- now compatible with microSDCard
- you can back up data on your PC via wireless.
-browser improved, now works with HTML5
- CPU improved, makes browsing Miiverse / eShop much faster.
- can switch designs now (covers)


----------



## Animaeon (Aug 29, 2014)

Bought a 3DS XL six days ago...


I just can't fucking win with Nintendo


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So Monster Hunter 4G and Smash each get New 3DS bundles



Cool. Now bring them over here to the States.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 29, 2014)

Called it.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2014)

That New 3DS XL MH4U bundle is beautiful.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 30, 2014)

Might import a Japanese one...but dunno which one to pick. 

Need to get an American one too cause I only have an standard American 3DS, so not really bothered on upgrading that one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2014)

It's like they know I just got a new wad of cash


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2014)

It's getting to the point where I'm hoping some of my other anticipated games end up being bad. I'm gonna be blowing so much fucking money by the end of the year that it's almost depressing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YH8Jb6Ty4lI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2014)

Shirker said:


> It's getting to the point where I'm hoping some of my other anticipated games end up being bad. I'm gonna be blowing so much fucking money by the end of the year that it's almost depressing.




I heard this "waiting" thing is revolutionary 



> New 3DS systems won't come to the United States until 2015 at the earliest.



I hope it's no sooner than June


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> I heard this "waiting" thing is revolutionary



Fuck you Khris. I rarely get super mega hype for games, so on the times that I do, I have the patience of an angry housepet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2014)

How many games are you planning to buy this year anyways?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm really surprised they're not trying to have the New 3DS models out by the holidays in the west.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 30, 2014)

Its increasingly obvious that this New 3DS is really just aimed at core gamers so they can put games on the 3DS that the regular 3DS wouldnt be able to run. Something like Pokemon isnt gonna be exclusive.

Though in Naruto's case he'd probably be peeved if F-Zero and Metroid make an appearance. But In Nintendo's case, I think they'd rather go full installbase with those titles because they never sell particularly well in Japan.

Nintendo themselves are introducing a New IP in 2015 in Code Name Steam, so they're obviously not  going to leave the 3DS base out in the cold. It's going to be a rather gradual shift overall till Nintendo can release their 3DS and Wii U successors simultaneously


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 30, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'm really surprised they're not trying to have the New 3DS models out by the holidays in the west.



They need to clear out regular 3DS stock


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 30, 2014)

I really hope they change the name for the New 3DS outside of japan. It kinda works there but I guarantee you people will get confused elsewhere


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 30, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]YH8Jb6Ty4lI[/YOUTUBE]



Lol Gotta love AlphaOmegaSin.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 30, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> I really hope they change the name for the New 3DS outside of japan. It kinda works there but I guarantee you people will get confused elsewhere



I am certain it will get another name. If it doesn't, it will fail.

A year from now the Wii U will get a hardware revision: Wii Fuck U.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 30, 2014)

I need to get a New New 3DS, my Old New 3DS broke.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2014)

Lol another 3DS, another new Mario game


----------



## Gain (Aug 30, 2014)

Haven't owned a 3DS before so maybe I'll just pick this up next year.


Hopefully Majora's Mask and Super Mario Sunshine ports are in the cards this time around?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2014)

Or maybe just wait for the HDDS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2014)

If they paywall new games in their core series behind this new 3DS, that would be the perfect example of complete bullshit. Metroids, Marios and the like.

Just the fact that they're already making exclusives for this new version is bullshit by itself. The 3DS came out in 2011 for fuck's sake, this is straight out of Sega when they were treating their consoles like granted and making exclusive games for slightly different iterations of their consoles through addons - Only this time Nintendo's just making a slightly more powerful console, claiming it's the STRONGER GEE PEE YUU that makes all the difference for the core gamers. Because the 3DS doesn't focus on core gamers or anything. NOP.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If they paywall new games in their core series behind this new 3DS, that would be the perfect example of complete bullshit.



It would probably still print money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2014)

You're maybe right, but it depends on the release date of their next handheld.. If the new version lasts at least 4-5 years (which is insane btw) than it's a worthy upgrade.. Too bad you can't tell tho..


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2014)

New version will last 3 years tops.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2014)

I wonder if they're planning to release the New 3DS models in the west when Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate comes out.  Sort of as a big advertisement for the new system features (like the c-stick for camera control).

I know that the New 3DS models and MH4U release on the same day in Japan, but that's mostly because MH is like crack to Japanese people. And Nintendo is banking on hardcore gamers buying the New 3DS in droves to get the "definitive" MH4U experience.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2014)

>hardcore gamers
>mario



 
ck


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2014)

You used to be a lot more subtle and a smidge more funny.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 30, 2014)

Just finished OoT3D

Definitely my fav Zelda now


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You used to be a lot more subtle and a smidge more funny.



Must be Jack Daniels's fault. Sorry mate!


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2014)

S'alright bro, try again when the alcohol wears off. 



Asa-Kun said:


> Just finished OoT3D
> 
> Definitely my fav Zelda now



What was your favorite boss?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2014)

Probably Bongo Bongo


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 31, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder if they're planning to release the New 3DS models in the west when Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate comes out.  Sort of as a big advertisement for the new system features (like the c-stick for camera control).
> 
> I know that the New 3DS models and MH4U release on the same day in Japan, but that's mostly because MH is like crack to Japanese people. And Nintendo is banking on hardcore gamers buying the New 3DS in droves to get the "definitive" MH4U experience.



That was my biggest turn off from buying MHU. The awkward camera control + frantic nature of keeping my character moving around to avoid attacks. (tried the demo)

I cant imagine a viable reason why they'd NOT release the new model in the US/Europe, after it's been out in japan for a bit. We might see it by next holiday season


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2014)

I would say we'll get it way before 2015 holidays. I'm expecting Q1 2015, but that's only because they've already ruled out a western release for 2014 if the rumors are anything to go by.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> That was my biggest turn off from buying MHU. The awkward camera control + frantic nature of keeping my character moving around to avoid attacks. (tried the demo)
> 
> I cant imagine a viable reason why they'd NOT release the new model in the US/Europe, after it's been out in japan for a bit. We might see it by next holiday season



MH3U had a shitty rigid camera system that only locks in around angles. you're better off just forgoing all camera control  and just tapping the lock on button on the touch screen lol. 

MH4U has a free camera system and is MUCH MUCH MUCH better.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 31, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I would say we'll get it way before 2015 holidays. I'm expecting Q1 2015, but that's only because they've already ruled out a western release for 2014 if the rumors are anything to go by.


Gotta keep up dat Japanese privledge. 

Really, whoever decided that is an idiot. They're gonna miss the busiest shopping season of the year and miss out on selling the new console to masses of people who are going to get the old version for the holidays just so they can keep it exclusive to Japan for a little while? 

Meh, if they're gonna be dicks about it they deserve the negative feedback and reduced sales.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2014)

^ They need to clear out old 3DS stock


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 31, 2014)

There's not going to be any reduced sales, it's Nintendo.

They'll announce a new Pokemon and everyone will be getting N3DS.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2014)

Capcom Showed off the New 3DS tonight and they think its amazing. The 3D Viewing angles are great! 





Honestly its everything I ever wanted out the DS



Also yes it only comes with miicro SD cards which communicate with computers wirelessly


Also there is a new Popolocrois RPG coming to the 3DS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't even know how many models and XL models and LL models they've made at this point since 2011 and yet they still haven't raised the resolution over 240p.

That's, huh, something.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2014)

Raising the resolution of the New 3DS screens would only further alienate the "old" userbase and the "new" userbase. The New 3DS would have to be even more powerful and at that point they would be better off just making completely new hardware and starting a new handheld generation.

The next Nintendo handheld will probably be 720p.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm with DBringr. Might as well go balls out if you're gonna make this much of an upgrade, going as far as upgrading the CPU. Although, to their credit, I feel like it's less about not wanting to further alienate people and more about them just not giving a shit about resolution on a handheld.

Speaking of Ninty not giving a shit, has anyone posted this, yet?

Expected, but still blows.


----------



## creative (Sep 4, 2014)

Iwata, you are not selling worldwide by blocking out content in sections of the world. this region locking bullshit stopped being cute in 2004.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 4, 2014)

The World, let alone nintendo cant make its mind up whether shits region locked or not locked

And there's no point in increasing the 3DS resolution, that'd only make some games look worse lol.


The Vita's half locked ,most dvd players are locked, ect.

Retailers are the biggest proponents of region lock though and its why the DSi ended up locked in the first place ( and why its been that way ever since). Those little shits can fuck right off with that mess


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 4, 2014)

Shirker said:


> I'm with DBringr. Might as well go balls out if you're gonna make this much of an upgrade, going as far as upgrading the CPU. Although, to their credit, I feel like it's less about not wanting to further alienate people and more about them just not giving about resolution on a handheld.
> 
> Speaking of Ninty not giving a shit, has anyone posted this, yet?
> 
> Expected, but still blows.



Son of a baby-back bitch!



At least change the name for it outside of Japan.


----------



## Monna (Sep 7, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Son of a baby-back bitch!


I lol'd too hard at this


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2014)

They are already dropping support for their peripheral so people will be forced to buy the N3DS.

Seriously, fuck Nintendo. Fuck Nintendo and fuck anyone who thinks this is okay. Fuck you.


----------



## Monna (Sep 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Seriously, fuck Nintendo. Fuck Nintendo and fuck anyone who thinks this is okay. Fuck you.


I agree. Honestly pretty much everything regarding the new 3DS is unacceptable.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2014)

You guys are acting like no other game is ever gonna support the circle pad pro again.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> They are already dropping support for their peripheral so people will be forced to buy the N3DS.
> 
> Seriously, fuck Nintendo. Fuck Nintendo and fuck anyone who thinks this is okay. Fuck you.


Wow. Nintendo can suck a dick.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 7, 2014)

[youtube]v1C04BUDHWw[/youtube]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2014)

How many of you actually bought a Circle Pad Pro? 

The CPP uses the IR port, which is also used by the Amiibo peripheral. They don't wanna support the CPP anymore now that the New 3DS is coming, but they _do_ want you to use Amiibos even if you don't get a New 3DS.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2014)

Games will still support the CPP guys. Lol. 

MH4G and Final Fantasy Explorers for instance.

Smash uses amiibo instead


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2014)

I read that news yesterday and laughed for, like, 2 or 3 minutes. My friend was looking at me like I was a madman the whole time. 

But yeah, a pretty big dick move by Ninty. The damn system doesn't even come out here until mid 2015. Yes, Smash Bros for 3DS has support for a system that, as far as we're concerned, doesn't actually exist.


----------



## lathia (Sep 7, 2014)

Have they implemented a way to transfer eshop purchases on a new console? Last I remembered is you needed both your old and the new 3DS.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2014)

Shirker said:


> I read that news yesterday and laughed for, like, 2 or 3 minutes. My friend was looking at me like I was a madman the whole time.
> 
> But yeah, a pretty big dick move by Ninty. The damn system doesn't even come out here until mid 2015. Yes, Smash Bros for 3DS has support for a system that, as far as we're concerned, doesn't actually exist.



Nobody but hardcore gamers are gonna buy the New 3DS ( or late cycle buyers) they want to get the regular 3DS stock out completely.  That's why they keep pushing the 2DS over here. And most people who buy smash buy it for the same reason everybody's buying destiny right now, to play with their friends. ( Destiny btw has no diversity in enemy approach, its the same fucking thing, shootbang shootbang shootbang. The game is not going to live long unless they introduce those great mechanics into a PVP situation or add some WoW style bosses. The shooting may be great but its gonna get old if there's no enemies to mix it up)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2014)

lathia said:


> Have they implemented a way to transfer eshop purchases on a new console? Last I remembered is you needed both your old and the new 3DS.


Eshop purchases are linked to an NNID that are limited to 1 per console. 

Removing the NNID will cause your 3DS to factory reset, linking the NNID to a new console means you can go and redownload your stuff on it.

Its still faster to just do a system transfer.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 8, 2014)

And I bought a Circle Pad Pro just for fucking Smash.

I'm going to _Smash_ that shit on Iwata's head. 

Fuck you Nintendo.

EDIT: I mean I'm buying Final Fantasy Explorers but still...fuck Nintendo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2014)

^ It wont work with games that use amiibo's


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ It wont work with games that use amiibo's



I know, I just read the fucking thread. 

But you know I bought it a while ago, so Nintendo just said fucked me over.

Fucking asswipes.

EDIT: I mean it was only 20 dollars but it's not the money but it's the moral behind it.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

that 20 bucks could have bought you another 3DS game

now nintendo stole that game away from you


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2014)

2 games from the eshop if you got 'em on sale.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2014)

They've got no reason to support the CPP anymore when they can just push new hardware on you that costs 10 times as much as the CPP.

Shitty, but smart.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2014)

Basically. "Who's gonna buy our new console with the extra control stick when there's a 15 dollar extra control stick that they can just attatch to their old console sitting _right there_?" Business 101. Oh, well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol you guys


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2014)

*Gamestop Exclusive* NES style and Persona Q theme'd 3DSXL to be released.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 10, 2014)

Had to reset my xl to factory settings. I didn't know my New Leaf data wouldn't be backed up to the SD card, So I lost over a years worth of Animal Crossing progress.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2014)

This is actually a great strategy by Nintendo in generating interest in it's current 3DSXL models since we all know there's a segment of consumers who were planning to hold off buying one until the newer model hits the U.S. next year. 

I'm probably going to get the new 3DS model whenever it comes to the states. In the mean time, I don't mind buying a Persona Q theme 3DSXL purely for collection purposes.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 10, 2014)

Smash fans will definitely be buying the new model.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Gamestop Exclusive* NES style and Persona Q theme'd 3DSXL to be released.



And just after they announced the New 3DS


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 10, 2014)

Dat NES 3DS XL!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> And just after they announced the New 3DS



Good timing. My wallets now going to start crying. I'm hoping the they're released on the same day as Persona Q's release date.


----------



## creative (Sep 11, 2014)

I dig the other one with the camera stick abit more.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> And just after they announced the New 3DS



Nintendo, raping wallets for decades.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2014)

*NINTENDO HAS NO PLANS TO RELEASE NES AND PERSONA Q 3DS XL SYSTEMS IN EUROPE*


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

nintendo and atlus forever shitting on europe


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 11, 2014)

Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call is pretty fun.

I have it in English.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> nintendo and atlus forever shitting on europe



Nintendo tends to screw NOA over on Club rewards, but when it comes to game releases Europe gets shafted to the Nth Degree!!!


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nintendo tends to screw NOA over on Club rewards



Bahaha.

Dude, have you seen the Europe club rewards at all? You guys get platinum digital game rewards at the end of the year, all we get is shitty merchandise.

Foam figures. Keyrings. Wrist straps. Velvet bags.

All of it grossly overpriced, too. If you keep in mind your stars expire at the end of the year, it would take you 20 full priced games within that timespan to acquire the Yoshi plush toy, which is just about the best thing in there and I personally couldn't even give a darn about that. Heck, they have the audacity to still have Nintendo Points cards available as club nintendo rewards when they are NOT usable in the 3DS/Wii U eShop. Why? Because fuck you, that's why.

I think Nintendo is well aware of how much people love their IP because the amount of shit I put up with is unreal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2014)

>2014
>region-lock


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 12, 2014)

Why the hell was the 3DS region locked in the first place?


----------



## G (Sep 12, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nintendo tends to screw NOA over on Club rewards, but when it comes to game releases Europe gets shafted to the Nth Degree!!!



Club Nintendo isn't even available in some European countries, like Finland


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2014)

Y'all love complaining dont you?

Why dont all of you just move to Japan so you can complain about not getting the same  discount deals, and having to pay more money for games but you get every god damn game instead lol.

(Europe Gets special editions, they dont get games from people who are incapable of localizing to the fucking almighty Pegi)
(America gets America'd)
(Japan gets price gouged because Japanese retailers dont want to lose money on sales. ( Which they would if the yen is stronger) ( when its weaaker they make more money but the ones seeing profits is the ones who facilitate the imports.)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> >2014
> >region-lock





SionBarsod said:


> Why the hell was the 3DS region locked in the first place?



Japanese Retailers complaining about the DS lead nintendo to region lock the DSi and all handhelds since have been region locked. Their consoles were always region locked(Simple to get rid of however)

You guys act like half the shit on the market today isnt still region locked. Phones are, DVD Players, ect.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2014)

Guys.

Nintendo is handing out Smash 4 3DS codes RIGHT NOW. Check your god damn emails, each person lucky enough to get an email will get FOUR codes.

NNNNNNNNGGG


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a smash code up for grabs.

Y'all will have to stop complaining about what you guys ARENT getting because everybody's not getting something lmao.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I have a smash code up for grabs.
> 
> Y'all will have to stop complaining about what you guys ARENT getting because everybody's not getting something lmao.



Is it european?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2014)

Nope American


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Nope American



T_T

You know I'm european man.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2014)

What's the criteria for these codes?

Do you have to be part of Club Nintendo, or do you just have to have an account registered?... Also, what's a Smash code? (probably should've asked that one first).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2014)

You had to made platinum status last year


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Smash Bros on 3DS has sold 1 million units in 2 days. Biggest Smash Bros Debut for the series.





3DS has also sold 16 million units in japan.


----------



## creative (Sep 16, 2014)

lol@thepeachglitch

I hope that gets patched but holy fuck is that hilarious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2014)

The New 3DS has been getting TONS of positive press from Event Previews. Some have gone so far to call it Nintendo's Best Handheld. The 3DS has revealed its "true form" so to speak. "Its Gone Super Saiyan"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRUWRVNjFb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Japanese Retailers complaining about the DS lead nintendo to region lock the DSi and all handhelds since have been region locked. Their consoles were always region locked(Simple to get rid of however)
> 
> You guys act like half the shit on the market today isnt still region locked. Phones are, DVD Players, ect.



Whatever the reasons are, it's still damn regressive.. 



St NightRazr said:


> The New 3DS has been getting TONS of positive press from Event Previews. Some have gone so far to call it Nintendo's Best Handheld. The 3DS has revealed its "true form" so to speak. "Its Gone Super Saiyan"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRUWRVNjFb4[/YOUTUBE]



If what they say about the right analog stick is true than it'll clear a lot of fears I have of it.. 

Also, don't link Kotaku articles


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2014)

Your phone is still region locked you know.

Lots of things are still region locked  because business's will be business's lol. 

Still sucks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Your phone is still region locked you know.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speak for yourself.



This ^

Or at least with phones is a lot easier to access apps from other regions and make them work flawlessly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2014)

Just saying. Y'all ought to pay attention to whats around you rather than complaining about what year its is 

(but that's just the internet in general)


Personally I find it ironic that out of all of Sony's devices, Playstation is the only thing that still isnt region locked

Digital releases are still effectively region locked on the vita because you need the card from japan to hit the JP shop.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> Whatever the reasons are, it's still damn regressive..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kotaku was the only one who mentioned MH4U's hotness so I linked them


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 19, 2014)

It's kinda funny how I can use my American debit card to buy games on my Japanese 3DS / Japanese Wii U though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah it works just fine. But as long as differences in market exist region locking wont ever truly go away.

Nintendo gets more money doing that anyway. Because Weak yen is weak yen and they benefit from importers.

Japanese retailers on the other hand,dont. And Japan being retail land, they kinda have to do business with them lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2014)

Gaming =/= phones


----------



## Monna (Sep 21, 2014)

Today I completed Super Mario 3D Land with 5 stars (got both Mario and Luigi to the top of the flagpole on the final secret level). Honestly this is the best 3d Mario game that I've played (only one I haven't played being 3D World since I don't have a Wii U yet). 

Seriously fun game. I love how it didn't have any of the tedious levels that plagued the Galaxy games (destroying trash, that flying buzzard, monkey shit). It was all just about platforming which made it so perfect. The worst it ever got was with cosmic Mario but even those stages were doable.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2014)

> Wired magazine was one of a number of publications that got some quality time with the new Nintendo 3DS at this year?s Tokyo Game Show. The publication says that the device is very similar to the one you possibly already own and that the recently introduced C-Stick feels ?out of place in relation to where it sits next to the buttons.? You can read their detailed impressions, .
> 
> ?The?stick? nub??feels out of place, in relation to where it sits next to the buttons. The PlayStation 4 controller, the Xbox controller, even the PlayStation Vita all feel comfortable in my hands whether my thumb is resting on the right stick or the buttons. But with New 3DS, the nub isjust a bit too far out of the way to reach comfortably. (I tried the XL size of the new handheld, so the smaller size might end up feeling more comfortable.)?
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 22, 2014)

First negative feedback eh?

Now that I read it they just sound more lukewarm on it lol.

Honestly the important thing about the 3D is it improves resolution image quality and adds depth to the overall image.

The screens on the new 3DS are better too. Better color ration, higher brightness overall images on it pop more compared to the other models


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 23, 2014)

Weird. 

PlayAsia has everything for the New 3DS except the New 3DS itself. 

Nevermind: They are just as N/A so they are completely listed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLETgzsBNv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 24, 2014)

So PlayAsia already put the Monster Hunter New 3DS LL for 400 dollars. 

They are as cute as always.

EDIT: The Pokemon one is a regular one so fuck that and it doesn't even include the game.  

My friend is going to Japan and could possibly get me one instead of me importing one so it's much cheaper so...  

So it's either get the ugly version which includes a game I already have, a pretty one with a game I'll struggle a bit to play but I rather get the English version or just a regular one, which will be cheaper and I can get a cool faceplate when available. 

I'll go with the third option.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 24, 2014)

So Australia of all places is getting it outside of Japan first this year. It's coming out November 21st over there but Xenoblade won't be there until 2015


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2014)

I can see it being released around that time for the rest of the world too. It's not like Australia has a good reason for getting it in 2014 while everyone else has to wait until 2015. And besides, Australian New 3DS' are PAL region, so anyone from Europe could just import it if they really wanted to.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2014)

I hope so. Not getting it here in the States until roughly next year while everyone else in the world can technically get it quite soon would be a pretty big kick in the pants.


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 24, 2014)

It would be really dumb for them to pass up the holiday season with this.

And please, for the love of god, rename the system in the states. Call it the Super 3DS or something.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2014)

3DS Color. 
3DS Advanced


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So Australia of all places is getting it outside of Japan first this year. It's coming out November 21st over there *but Xenoblade won't be there until 2015 *



So no operation rainfall this time around?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uNYEo8YN3I[/YOUTUBE]

Australia gets it first because Nintendo has stock for there.

If you want it that badly just import


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 26, 2014)

New SaGa style  Non-linear Exploration Based RPG IP from Ex SquareSoft Developers and CattleCall/Grezzo/NewDeveloper

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBzhsmc0RdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice, Glenn is back


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Australia gets it first because Nintendo has stock for there.
> 
> If you want it that badly just import



As if they can't just make more.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 26, 2014)

Need to save money beofre jumping on that N3DS 

But Smash Bros 

And ORAS 

And I want that Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies sale at ?11.99 

Just let me keep my money


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2014)

Luigi Tells You to Pray to the Heavenly Goddess Kyary Pamyu Pamyu: With His DEATHSU STARE

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MpQSvaduzk[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2014)

Soon. 

I got a Wii U now too and I didn't have to buy it at full price.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome.

Did you get it from Best buy ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Did you get it from Best buy ?



My boss sold it to me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2014)

Ah I see.

Is your boss's NNID on the console still?

You can play all the games he downloaded. You should also unlink it for him and give him the link for the NNID in case he decides to buy a Wii U again ( so he doesnt lose access to the games he bought in his account because your NNID can only be registered to one Wii U. But you can have multiple ID's on one console for each user.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Ah I see.
> 
> Is your boss's NNID on the console still?
> 
> You can play all the games he downloaded. You should also unlink it for him and give him the link for the NNID in case he decides to buy a Wii U again ( so he doesnt lose access to the games he bought in his account because your NNID can only be registered to one Wii U. But you can have multiple ID's on one console for each user.



She used to work at a Game Stop so she did all of that. I actually got Mario Kart 8 with it and Super Mario Bros WiiU all for 100$ I have bought a copy of Mario 3d Word because Peach is playable and that's my character.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2014)

Rad :3

Whats your NNID?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2014)

New Kenka Banchou 3DS Game


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIQ33dKX9dE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Rad :3
> 
> Whats your NNID?



Sorry, I was playing Mario Kart. I don't know my ID yet. Moved into a new house and I'm getting internet hooked up tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Luigi Tells You to Pray to the Heavenly Goddess Kyary Pamyu Pamyu: With His DEATHSU STARE
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MpQSvaduzk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





So that's why I saw Luigi and Bowser dressed like Hipsters yesterday.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2014)

Link is a PIMP


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really not sure if I should just buy a 2DS or a cheap 3DS for smash and other games or just wait until the New 3DS comes out in America. I'd import the sucker if it wasn't region locked.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Luigi Tells You to Pray to the Heavenly Goddess Kyary Pamyu Pamyu: With His DEATHSU STARE
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not gonna lie. Fabulous Link looks pretty baller.

Also, I like how Samus is all "What the hell have I been made a part of?" in the commercial.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2014)

This 3DS new ui I'm really feelin it!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2014)

*DIES*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2014)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY NINTENDO!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2014)

I think I'll wait for animal crossing as I have this:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2014)

Got the Mario character Theme. I don't mind swallowing the $1.99 for the background image and music. The image share feature is pretty neat. And did we always have the ability to enlarge and shrink the icons?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't think so


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KYen3l-Hi5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2014)

^

Princess Peach has Yoshi's theme.

Ok.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 7, 2014)

I really love the Link Between Worlds theme.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2014)

So apparently according to the Amiibo page on Nintendo's website, there's a peripheral coming out for the OG 3DS that allows Amiibo support.

This probably sounds like a no-brainer now that I think about it, but I hadn't heard anything about it before, so I just assumed that you *had* to own a "New" 3DS to use it. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 7, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I really love the Link Between Worlds theme.



Same here, and it fits greatly for my Zelda themed 3DS.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2014)

Throwing a Peach theme on my shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 7, 2014)

Dat Black Lagoonish Rosalina CTK.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Dat Black Lagoonish Rosalina CTK.



The full sized image is bad ass:


----------



## Yagura (Oct 8, 2014)

*Shantae And The Pirates Curse Coming October 23rd To Nintendo 3DS ESHOP In US*


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope they would release Pokemon Red and Blue or even FireRed and LeafGreen to 3DS. Only Pokemon-games I would be willing to buy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2014)

best article about the new 3DS


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2014)

New 3DS is superb.
[YOUTUBE]Hm-URxghvSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

What are the odds somebody has an unredeemed 3ds/2ds european code they're willing to part with for no good reason whatsoever?

I'm about to preorder Alpha Sapphire from amazon.co.uk and they offer a free game if I register the game AND a 3DS system.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2014)

3DS Themes come with glorious music

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7_R-81lqZ4&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2014)

Takaki wants peach and  samus in senran kagura


----------



## Yagura (Oct 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EOPtDknFwtI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Upcoming Nintendo First Party Releases_ 










*Spoiler*: _Upcoming Nintendo Third Party Releases_


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2014)

Ah they put everything major in their ( left out quite a few niche stuff)


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Nov 4, 2014)

Should be dope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2014)

About damn time.


----------



## YoungChief (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm more excited for codename STEAM, but I'm still pretty happy that MM is finally coming to 3ds


----------



## SionBarsod (Nov 5, 2014)

>STEAM, a new ip shows up

>"Nobody cares! Give us more Zelda/Smash/Pokemon!"

This is one of the reasons people make fun of Nintendo fans


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 5, 2014)

My favorite game of all time is finally being remade. I figured that they were just waiting for Hyrule Warriors to release before announcing it and I was right.

Thank you based Nintendo


----------



## Enclave (Nov 5, 2014)

Fucking hate Majora's Mask.  Worst Zelda game ever.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 5, 2014)

Finally! The best Zelda, Majoras Mask, gets finally a remake!


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2014)

So funny how the last two posts conflict each other.


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 5, 2014)

ZOMG MAJORAS MASK REMAKE IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2014)

I MISSED IT

ANY METROID NEWS ?!?!?!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I MISSED IT
> 
> ANY METROID NEWS ?!?!?!



any f-zero news?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2014)

No Metroid news.

F-Zero got some spotlight as Mario Kart 8 DLC.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2014)

I got yet to play OoT.......













......3DS



I have it on my Japanese 3DS...So yeah...kinda hard to play it.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I MISSED IT
> 
> ANY METROID NEWS ?!?!?!



lol Metroid news.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2014)

All Amiibos work for hyrule warriors so samus works in it.

That the metroid news you were lookin for Naruto?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I MISSED IT
> 
> ANY METROID NEWS ?!?!?!





**


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 5, 2014)

nintendo : wats a metroid


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> >STEAM, a new ip shows up
> 
> >"Nobody cares! Give us more Zelda/Smash/Pokemon!"
> 
> This is one of the reasons people make fun of Nintendo fans



Eh... that's not fair. Splatoon has gotten a fair bit of people pretty hype and that's a new IP.

When it comes to STEAM, I just don't care much about it because I'm not too into the artstyle, plus I've never been too good at this particular genre of games. I'm guessing the sentiment isn't rare if the reception to the game happens to be lukewarm.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> F-Zero is being slowly devoured by Nintendo as Mario Kart 8 DLC.



Fixed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 7, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Eh... that's not fair. Splatoon has gotten a fair bit of people pretty hype and that's a new IP.
> 
> When it comes to STEAM, I just don't care much about it because I'm not too into the artstyle, plus I've never been too good at this particular genre of games. I'm guessing the sentiment isn't rare if the reception to the game happens to be lukewarm.



Are you sure you're not into the artstyle cause the game actually looks very good. Youtube is not being kind to it at lower resolutions lol. Fucking with the video quality.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SezVDf66YA[/YOUTUBE]

Also the game seems really popular with people who dont play strategy rpgs because its a game where you can play Abraham lincoln and other strange people. LOL.  Given what I've seen off facebook.

It seems it has a lot of mainstream appeal.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, if I'm wrong that's a good thing. I'd like it to do well, despite my not caring for it. Nintendo needs more new IPs to get obsurdly popular, if for no other reason than to get people to shut the fuck up about that tired "Ninty only rehashes old ones" half-truth that they love to spout.

And yes, Razr, it's legitimately the artstyle I'm not fond of. I'm well aware of how much much Youtube (or anything that's not a 3DS screen for that matter) can really take a toll on the resolution. 
It's not the resolution that I have a beef with, it's the aesthetic that just doesn't pull me in.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 7, 2014)

Ah okay then 

Personally I like it.

More interested in seeing how the gameplay works and the whole risk vs reward factor with the management of the medals for saving and skill improvement.

Along with how the overwatch works since  you need to use it to get a lay of the field ( game doesnt have a map)


Nintendo already has a fuckton of IP. They need to just really throw their marketing weight behind some of the lesser seen ones to get people to shut the fuck up. Because we all know that what they're really after is just the same old shit from nintendo. Remakes upon remakes upon remakes. Or the people on the outside who wants more grimdark realistic shit out of them. Which is something they'll never make. Nintendo specializes in making weird games about Baby Jesus and the Holocaust after all.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 10, 2014)

Gotta agree, I grew up with too much animu so the American comic book art style seems off to me lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2014)

So Rodea the Sky Soldier is Slated for 3DS and Wii U


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm guessing Nintendo won't list the NA/European release dates for the N3DS until after the Holiday season. It literally doesn't make any sense for them to do any earlier...not when they have their current stock of special edition 3DS (NES, Persona Q)and 2DS (Transparent Blue/Red) that have yet to be released. 

I'm certainly buying my 2nd 3DSXL (Persona Q) purely for aesthetic reasons. 
If the N3DSXL version had come with removable face plates, I might have held off but that it didn't which became a deal breaker. 

The N3DS would need to have an exclusive game that would interest me in order to consider buying it. Improved hardware and 3D alone aren't enough.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> So Rodea the Sky Soldier is Slated for 3DS and Wii U



So my original reaction to this was "cheap anime crap" and "great looking rail shooting action". The movement looks fluid as hell and the item collecting reminded me alot of Nights into Dreams.

And after reading a little bit into it, turns out that this is being directed by Yuji Naka. Now I'm definitely interested. He really should get back into AAA development.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 12, 2014)

I been interested in this since the beginning. 

Thank god is coming out really soon. I might as well go buy both versions as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2014)

God damn it, Kaitou. Buy me a fucking WiiU if you're going to shove your gaming avarice in my face every time we're talking video games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2014)

In less than 1 weeks time I'll have *Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Omega Ruby* in hand. And a couple days later have *Persona Q* special edition along with the *Persona Q style 3DSXL* (for purely aesthetic reasons since I already have a 3DSXL). 

Since, I have the entire week of Thanksgiving off, I'll be able to play the hell out of both of them. ^___^

I also need to start playing Bayonetta 1 & 2 and start back up with Destiny. I've been too busy with Hyrule Warriors, Persona 4 Arena Ultimax and Bravely Default. 

Money's not a problem. Having time set aside for gaming is another issue.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel you.

I am also getting both Pokemon games next week.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm considering going with this option for HomePass:



I just can't seem to get HomePass working with any of my current computers.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 25, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> God damn it, Kaitou. Buy me a fucking WiiU if you're going to shove your gaming avarice in my face every time we're talking video games.



How did I miss this post? 

And the funny thing, this was prior the whole 60 dollars thing too.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2014)

Actually, I was finally able to get HomePass working with my PC, so I don't need to buy a custom Raspberry Pi for it now. 

Let the StreetPasses flow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2014)

Target is selling 250$ Wii Us and 150$ 3DS's next week if you guys want to get in on that

Now's a really good time to get a Wii U. By the end of 2015 it'll have a library of 450+ games 

This is what the tentpole first party lineup for 2015 looks like by the way

Febuary: Kirby
March:Mario Party
April: Xenoblade
May: Splatoon
June:Mario Maker
July: Project Robot/Project Guard/Mario Vs DK
August: Starfox
September:Yoshi's Wooly World
October Devil's Third
November: Zelda

+SMT X Fe + Pokken +Fatal Frame 5+ whatever else they announce for 2016


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2014)

codename steam is out in march and has local/online mulitplayer


----------



## Furious George (Dec 8, 2014)

Lost ma 3DS boys. 

Got in a car accident and in all the commotion that followed with the police and hauling the thing to my friend's shop, I lost track of it. 

Pls send me money to replace it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2014)

Holy shit, that sucks.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 8, 2014)

Ah nevermind. As usual I spoke too soon.

Shit was buried deep in the duffel bag.  

pls give me money for my car tho.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2014)

I see that a Persona Q theme was released today. It goes great with my Persona Q 3DS and 3DS Case


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2014)

So Sears was supposedly selling 3DS XLs for $60 like mid November (like a week or two before Black Friday), and I'm so disappointed I missed out.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 17, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> So Sears was supposedly selling 3DS XLs for $60 like mid November (like a week or two before Black Friday), and I'm so disappointed I missed out.



Yes, we all talked about it. 

A lot of us were disappointed as well.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

any news on when the New 3DS will hit Europe and what price it will be?

i want one now, but waiting might be better


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

you could always import from Australia. But around when Monhun4Ultimate is out


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

I fear how that will affect pokemon trading tho


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Um.... not really?

Its coming out with monster hunter so wait like 3 months bruh


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

yea but im gonna be trading/sending from gen 5 games as well and from past experience that won't work when it's cross-region.

not to mention Australian blood price


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2015)

So characters in Bravely Default are super-deformed and look totally gay retarded ass.

Should I play it anyway?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Uh if you want to.

Play another rpg


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2015)

You're giving me mixed messages.

Is the story worth it at all or is it basic jrpg stuff? What is the main draw? Will people think I like other males if I play it?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 5, 2015)

>asking razr for opinions.

Thought you knew better.

It's a really good RPG and probably one of the best titles on the 3DS in the past year.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2015)

I love Fire Emblem. Shit was all kinds of sexy... I know they probably aren't much alike, but how does BD's strategy elements compare to that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

I honestly like Emblem more, but BD is really good too. Yet to finish the damn game 

Brave/Default system is good, especially since the enemies use it as well. And Music makes up for the shitty character designs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2015)

I dont like Bravely default all that much. Unlike most people I dont mind chapter 6 and 7 and the battle system and pacing are great but its just a  "regular rpg" if you want something that's like NES era FF then sure go for it


----------



## Naruto (Jan 5, 2015)

Furious George said:


> You're giving me mixed messages.
> 
> Is the story worth it at all or is it basic jrpg stuff? What is the main draw? Will people think I like other males if I play it?



The game drags out a LOT after a certain point. It is shameful how heavily padded it is. That is arguably its only real flaw.

The main draw is the job system, which is very robust, and the brave/default mechanic, which is simple but adds a layer of depth to the game. I personally also find it extremely aesthetically pleasing, and love the character interactions and even the story (even if it's littered with some of the terrible japanese stereotypes).

It is overall very reminiscent of Final Fantasy 3.


----------



## Jing (Jan 5, 2015)

Who's getting Monster Hunter 4? That game is the biggest reason why I picked up a 3DS over the holidays.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 5, 2015)

You should of waited for the New 3DS maing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 5, 2015)

^Yeah.lol. Nintendo hasn't exactly been hyping it up. I've met quite a few hunters on MH3U who  were excited for 4, but they didn't even know about the New 3ds (many were also victims of getting XLs for the holidays - imagine being the guy who has to tell them about the New 3ds and its features. ). 

But since you have it already, might as well just grab a circle pad pro for dual stick MH control .Unless you wanna get a New 3ds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Is the nub gonna be compatible with Uprising? Always wanted to play that game; but controls are too shite for my tastes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2015)

You got problems using a stylus for camera control or something?

Yeah they work just fine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2015)

You play Bayo and W101 with touch controls. With all due respect you're the last person I wanna have his convo with


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 6, 2015)

i'm playing prof layton & the miracle mask now. there are way too many lines and not enough gameplay, compared to the previous release


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2015)

Khris said:


> Is the nub gonna be compatible with Uprising? Always wanted to play that game; but controls are too shite for my tastes.



The only thing the circle pad pro offered Uprising was the same old stylus control, but for lefties - no dual analog control or anything like that. I imagine the nub would be the same .

Just go with your pinky hold the weight of the back of the lower screen while playing, and the game becomes much more comfy to play for long stretches.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 6, 2015)

Khris said:


> Is the nub gonna be compatible with Uprising?



Not in the way you'd hope


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2015)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The only thing the circle pad pro offered Uprising was the same old stylus control, but for lefties - no dual analog control or anything like that. I imagine the nub would be the same .
> 
> Just go with your pinky hold the weight of the back of the lower screen while playing, and the game becomes much more comfy to play for long stretches.



Why're you holding the 3DS like its a gamecube controller? Lol.

Just hold it normally.

you can map camera movement to the XYBA buttons if you want to


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2015)

Exclusive for Club Nintendo Members in EU



You get an ambassadors version of the Nintendo 3DS up for purchase if you recieve an email

check it out Death and Snow!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2015)

Khris said:


> You play Bayo and W101 with touch controls. With all due respect you're the last person I wanna have his convo with



Im the gaming meister man.

too legit to quit.
 Come down to bermuda and I'll give you a lesson free of charge.

Paid vacation :3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The only thing the circle pad pro offered Uprising was the same old stylus control, but for lefties - no dual analog control or anything like that. I imagine the nub would be the same .
> 
> Just go with your pinky hold the weight of the back of the lower screen while playing, and the game becomes much more comfy to play for long stretches.





Shirker said:


> Not in the way you'd hope





The only legit current rail shooter out there and they do this to me.  




St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Im the gaming meister man.
> 
> too legit to quit.
> Come down to bermuda and I'll give you a lesson free of charge.
> ...



I am not saying you're free. Just that you controller preference is way different than mine.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2015)

Like I said just use AXBY to aim if you need to. the game has fully customizable controls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

And shoot with what?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 7, 2015)

Playing the demo version of Bravely Default. 

Can a game be fun, addictive and competently made without actually being all that good? 

I think that's the best way I can describe the 5+ hours I spent on the game between yesterday and now.

Its a perfect 3DS game if nothing else. Between the low commitment busywork that I guess is this game's "missions" and the construction system upgrading the village while your 3DS is in Sleep Mood, it is very easy to drop in and out of the game while on the go. 

Eh, I'm liking it. Will buy.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2015)

The demo's quests are bullshit, the game proper is much better.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

i can get a cheap 3ds xl w/ charger and Pokemon X for less than half than if it were the New 3DS w/ the same stuff. It's tempting considering Pokemon X is one of the two games I'm mainly gonna play on the system. Screw the N3DS?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 7, 2015)

Khris said:


> You play Bayo and W101 with touch controls. With all due respect you're the last person I wanna have his convo with



Khris exposed Razr. 

Anyway, sadly, the only "shooter" the additional stick works with well is Resident Evil Revelations. Uprising like it stated, it was a last minute addition.....so shit was barely added. 

Works extremely well for RPGs though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2015)

Seriously its a flick based camera system.

You shoot with the triggers numnuts, select skills with the dpad, move with the analog stick or axby if thats more your thing.

AXBY can also be used for moving the reticle/camera


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

You don't need the stylus to play? That's the first time I am hearing about this to be frank.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

Deal fell through 

fuck it

N3DS on the way

i'm gonna miss out on shiny Beldum  Someone get me one


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2015)

I really hope Nintendo lets the other Club Nintendos (Japan, North America) get a chance at buying the New 3DS Ambassador Edition.  I'm holding out hope because, apparently, the N3DS box explicitly says "EUR" on it, which is weird if it's supposed to be exclusive to Europe and nowhere else. Hopefully other region versions will show up too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2015)

Khris said:


> You don't need the stylus to play? That's the first time I am hearing about this to be frank.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4teKpfrEEM[/YOUTUBE]

I changed ABXY to movement because it makes it easier dodge even if im ambidextrous. ABXY can also control the reticle( the camera is moved by either your left or right hand


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

That looks like a nightmare to control in a high paced action game/rail shooter. Though I am merely judging by how it looks, I am not gonna take a chance to see how it feels. Unless I find the game for 10 bucks or something.

Thanks for the links tho.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2015)

you're welcome.

Honestly its the greatest nintendo game in like forever.


Its my favorite Sakurai game. A sequel on the Wii U might appease the people who are scared by the controls

Ever played Metroid Prime Hunters? it controls like that game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 11, 2015)

Majora's mask 3D is gonna be so good


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2015)

Nintendo Direct inbound for tomorrow! Each region is getting their own. This is gonna be the first big one of the year. Soraya Saga has already retweeted it, which means we can definitely expect Xenoblade X news and maybe even news about the New 3DS port of Xenoblade Chronicles. Also, we're definitely getting the release date for the New 3DS. GameStop has supposedly leaked the release date as 2/13/2015. Though it's unconfirmed, they're also starting to put up their trade-in promotions for the New 3DS.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2015)

I;m fucking ready.


----------



## Jing (Jan 13, 2015)

Gods of Happening please let it be real.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2015)

This is great news. I've been itching to buy a 3DS XL. Whether or not I should buy the new one is still undecided


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2015)

Jing said:


> Gods of Happening please let it be real.



It probably is. It coincides with Gamestop's leaks yesterday and the Nintendo Direct tomorrow morning. 

My body is reggie.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 13, 2015)

it was confirmed that the ad is real on GAF. Also  ???

Metroid rumor......probably fake


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2015)

Jing said:


> Gods of Happening please let it be real.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2015)

AFTER BURNER 3D


----------



## Jing (Jan 14, 2015)

Monster Hunter on Feb 13.



Gimme dat fucking online demo NA Ninty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2015)

Pre-ordered the MH4U New 3DS XL bundle.

My body is reggie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Jan 15, 2015)

Pretty excited for Monster Hunter, haven't played one since the PSP.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Pre-ordered the MH4U New 3DS XL bundle.
> 
> My body is reggie.



I almost did that but Best Buy came from nowhere with the MM New 3DS and I got that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2015)

I fucking hate you guys


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm actually kinda okay with this. With Nintendo's braindead naming scheme, it's good they don't have two different "New" models on the market. 

However, them not including an AC adapter is bullshit. I already have one and I still think it's bullshit for all the new buyers. 



Simon said:


> Pretty excited for Monster Hunter, haven't played one since the PSP.



I played MH3U for about 130 hours between both versions. Not as much time as I would've liked, but oh well. Having online in MH4U, which is 3DS only, is going to make me want to play much more. 



Malvingt2 said:


> I almost did that but Best Buy came from nowhere with the MM New 3DS and I got that.



I did see that. I pre-ordered my MH4U edition as soon as Gamestop opened so I had the chance to choose between the MH4U edition or the MM edition, but I liked the MH4U edition more. I wish they had gone with gold/purple or black/light purple color scheme, not just more gold/black. 



Khris said:


> I fucking hate you guys



u seem rustled, m8


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2015)

^^ You have no effin clue 


Kinda sad that I am still using my Nintendo DSi XL adapter though


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2015)

I can't buy that New 3DS XL.  I rather wait for another version...which I did with the original 3DS. (I like the Fire Emblem 3DS more). 

But I am happy enough by just getting the Collector's Edition of the game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> I almost did that but Best Buy came from nowhere with the MM New 3DS and I got that.



How much was it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]W8HNLX7xpeM[/YOUTUBE]

Thank God they raised the volume of the speakers.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2015)

Why so late.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2015)

gotta give one more reason to buy the N3DS on launch.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2015)

I guess but except it's been out in Japan since last October. A little sooner in Japan would of been nice. Oh well.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2015)

*Was gonna buy the XL anyway*
*Too out-of-love with the gaming fanbase to get upset out of principle*
...

meh.



Death-kun said:


> I'm actually kinda okay with this. With Nintendo's braindead naming scheme, it's good they don't have two different "New" models on the market.
> 
> However, them not including an AC adapter is bullshit. I already have one and I still think it's bullshit for all the new buyers.



This paired with the fact that just the XL is coming out kinda gives me the impression that they weren't ready for it to ship out here this early... for whatever reason.



Kaitou said:


> Why so late.



Partially what Khris said, partially because the coding or whatever means they're using to launch this thing is probably a real whore. I imagine a patch will come out the day of its launch in order to make it all compatible.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2015)

Khris said:


> ^^ You have no effin clue
> 
> 
> Kinda sad that I am still using my Nintendo DSi XL adapter though



I will say that it's pretty cool that the same AC adapter has worked for the past 2 generations. 



Kaitou said:


> I can't buy that New 3DS XL.  I rather wait for another version...which I did with the original 3DS. (I like the Fire Emblem 3DS more).
> 
> But I am happy enough by just getting the Collector's Edition of the game.



Not enough funds? I do think it's pretty bullshit that they're not stocking any of these special edition New 3DS XLs in-store, which means you have to pay up front for a console that's not coming out for a month because it ships from the warehouse directly to your home address. 



Jon Snow said:


> How much was it?



$200. The MM edition N3DS XL doesn't come with the game, it's just a special edition N3DS XL. Only the MH4U edition N3DS XL comes with a game, and the bundle is $230. 



Shirker said:


> This paired with the fact that just the XL is coming out kinda gives me the impression that they weren't ready for it to ship out here this early... for whatever reason.



I think they definitely planned on it, considering how two games with N3DS-enhanced features release on the same day as the N3DS XL. They may simply not want sales to be divided between a small and large model, or they don't see a market for the faceplates, or they're waiting for some other reason, etc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 15, 2015)

I am still confused with the idea of Xenoblade for the N3ds....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I will say that it's pretty cool that the same AC adapter has worked for the past 2 generations.



It's sad cuz if it busts, I'll have to buy a new one. And we all know how Ninty hates restocking essential accessories for their systems.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2015)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]W8HNLX7xpeM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Thank God they raised the volume of the speakers.



Brutal honesty:

The game looks pixelated, jagged, blurry AND choppy.

The port was a great idea with poor execution. I'm disappointed that the new 3ds is still so weak compared to the Vita (a handheld I have no desire to acquire by the way).

I mean if you're going to make exclusives, forcing your customers to buy new hardware, you might as well make it worth it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Jing (Jan 15, 2015)

If anyone gets a MH4U NA demo code would they share with me please?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I
> Not enough funds?.



And for the eventual better design that I may want as well.


----------



## Jing (Jan 15, 2015)

Dear God Im never gonna get a Mh4 code.


----------



## Simon (Jan 15, 2015)

Just got one thanks  to a gaf buddy, will post my codes if I end up getting the email.


----------



## Jing (Jan 15, 2015)

I hate you


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2015)

Im waiting for a blue New 3DS XL


OH MY GOD I NEED IT

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMZq4jXn6zA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Brutal honesty:
> 
> The game looks pixelated, jagged, blurry AND choppy.
> 
> ...



They did everything but put in a bigger gpu. And games on the 3DS always look pixelated to some extent. It looks more pixelated anyway because its on the XL which has a smaller PPI than the smaller one. 
Cant make the resolution of the device bigger or you get the vita's problem where games arent even the resolution of the screen.

The point of the New 3DS is to put it in 3D all the time ( as 3D takes the image from a 240x400 resolution to 240x800)  and have the system operate faster, conserve more energy , and have a better screen,lighting and overal make it sleeker.  Every 3DS game is developed in 2D. 60Fps 3D games are 120fps in 2D mode. So graphics improve in 3D, added AA ect.


As for the video? it doesnt even look that pixelated. I've played Xenoblade on my Wii U on a 65 inch and it generally looks nice, should look better on a smaller screen.

And monster games did a great job with the DKCR port they'll do a good job with this one. If there's still IQ problems you have then blame the assets from Xenoblade and not the hardware lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2015)

I sent you a MH4U demo code, Jing.


----------



## Jing (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you but a friend of mine got the email and sent me one a few hours ago, I appreciate it though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2015)

Jing said:


> Thank you but a friend of mine got the email and sent me one a few hours ago, I appreciate it though.



Well poo.  Disregard that PM, then.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd actually like to try the Monster hunter 4 demo. Anybody out there with one too many they can give?


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah bro I'll pm it to you


----------



## Furious George (Jan 16, 2015)

Can't. Stop. Bravely Defaulting. 

Damn Keystone Dragons think they got the best of me. Need more Ethers. 

Spirit Ward, Magic Sword Swipe, Comet all day Brooklyn stand up.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]j6pp1vHPvEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atlas (Jan 16, 2015)

What qualifies you to get a demo code sent to you?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 16, 2015)

Not being a Sound 4 Fanboy  jk

I think that they send it to Club Nintendo Premium Members, similar to the Smash 3DS demo.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm not a premium member and I got it, my friend Tyler who only owns like three games on his 3DS (only nintendo system he has) got one as well. One thing we had in common though was we played a shit ton of monster hunter 3 ultimate, I put it in 500 hours myself......


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 16, 2015)

Figures.

Because I am a Club Nintendo member, premium no less and I didn't get shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2015)

I got a code


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2015)

oh mah god we gotta get enclave to play majora's mask 3D


----------



## Enclave (Jan 16, 2015)

Why do you hate me so much?


----------



## Simon (Jan 17, 2015)

Never played Majora's Mask, pretty excited.

Anyone know how the 360 degree camera is going to work on a regular XL? Having second thoughts about upgrading to a N3DS. Not worth it just yet.


----------



## Daimyo87 (Jan 17, 2015)

Can someone pm me a demo code? I wasn't sent one and I really want to play. Thank you in advance


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 17, 2015)

Daimyo87 said:


> Can someone pm me a demo code? I wasn't sent one and I really want to play. Thank you in advance



Post count: 1



You really do want to play huh, I'm all out of codes unfortunately


----------



## Daimyo87 (Jan 17, 2015)

It's ok maybe someone else has one


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Why do you hate me so much?



Because things are no longer obtuse lol


----------



## Jouten (Jan 19, 2015)

I've got a bunch of Monhun Demo codes to spare. Should I just post them here?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2015)

Thankfully they're replacing Club Nintendo with a different loyalty program.


----------



## Jouten (Jan 20, 2015)

I dunno as a European I kinda liked Club Nintendo. Always gave you free games


----------



## Jouten (Jan 20, 2015)

Also I'm just gonna post my remaining Monhun codes if you want any

A077BES038BA0Q58 
A076JP052GGEEJX6
A076KKSD0N5UYE57

I think only the first two work, so tell me if they worked. If only the last one worked I have another code. First come, first served


----------



## Simon (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone playing Citizens of Earth?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah club nintendo's getting replaced with their NNID rewards program

think it's gonna replace the digital deluxe program and have way to buy games cheaper if you buy a lot of nintendo games or get your friends to purchase them


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2015)

*Joins Club Nintendo after a long time of contemplating*
*Joins and registers Smash games for rewards*
*Club Nintendo cancels one month later*


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2015)

Shirker said:


> *Joins Club Nintendo after a long time of contemplating*
> *Joins and registers Smash games for rewards*
> *Club Nintendo cancels one month later*



At least you got the rewards, mang.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2015)

Got my MH code today. Never played the game and frankly don't want to.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2015)

Does anyone have a European MH code? I have one for North America.

Trade D:


----------



## Jouten (Jan 21, 2015)

I still have one, but I'm not sure if it's used up or not. Sent it to a guy who I streetpass alot, so I dunno if he got that it was a Monhun demo code and redeemed it or just ignored it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2015)

Shirker said:


> *Joins Club Nintendo after a long time of contemplating*
> *Joins and registers Smash games for rewards*
> *Club Nintendo cancels one month later*



Thats what people who wait till fucking 2016 to buy a wii u are gonna feel like. Lmao....


----------



## Jouten (Jan 29, 2015)

Codename Steam demo was released today. Anyone playing it? Seems pretty fun, I just absolutely hate the Steampunk environment.


----------



## Simon (Jan 29, 2015)

I really liked what I played of it, but christ playing that demo on a regular XL is fucking painful. Controlling the camera with the touch screen is unbearable.

It's really upsetting, I'm looking forward to Monster Hunter, Zelda, and Code Name Steam. But to enjoy these games fully, I have to buy a N3DS  because the camera controls on the regular 3DS are garbage.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pSeVlpg39J0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 15, 2015)

Simon said:


> I really liked what I played of it, but christ playing that demo on a regular XL is fucking painful. Controlling the camera with the touch screen is unbearable.
> 
> It's really upsetting, I'm looking forward to Monster Hunter, Zelda, and Code Name Steam. But to enjoy these games fully, I have to buy a N3DS  because the camera controls on the regular 3DS are garbage.



Play them with an OG 3DS then?

Xenoblade on N3DS looks fantastic btw

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4EBvxsPrJo[/YOUTUBE]

(3DS version takes place at night with no armor changes, Wii version takes place during the day with different armor on)


----------



## Simon (Feb 15, 2015)

It looks decent, It's far from fantastic looking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Waiting for my N3ds from Best Buy........They are making me wait.. :/


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> It looks decent, It's far from fantastic looking.



Wtf are you talking about. Its pretty much the same quality as the Wii version. How is that not fantastic?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 16, 2015)

i want a small N3DS >_>


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2015)

So I got my N3DS MM edition today. Wow what a different between this and the Vanilla 3DS. First time Upgrading so feels so good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2015)

I think its looking fabulous

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gJJitjGWgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2015)

FUCK YOU NoA


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2015)

Yup, I neeed that 3DS in my life like I said on twitter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Wtf are you talking about. Its pretty much the same quality as the Wii version. How is that not fantastic?



Meh, there's a slight downgrade, slight, either way this is one of those that I think ninty fucked up on. I wanted Xenoblade hd the way it was probably supposed to look like *points to Shulk in smash4*, not portable. Oh well.

Picked up project x zone and fire emblem, enjoying pxz, just way too much talking.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2015)

RODEA IS COMING BITCHES


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2015)

Lets hope the west coast people running the ports finally let the workers come to work and get payed so the stupid stock constrains go away


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 19, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> RODEA IS COMING BITCHES



I'll be playing in April, and the Wii U version that is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2015)

They kept "hinting" at a western release for Rodea ever since this new version was announced, not surprising.

One of the few games I'm interested for the WiiU so it's all good.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2015)

After having my MH4U New 3DS XL for over a week, I gotta say that this system is the tops. Everything runs butter smooth and fast, screen shots are a breeze, and the games that take advantage of the new hardware definitely look quite a bit better. The analog nub takes a day or two to get used to, but I definitely prefer it now than I would another circle pad. The control is tight and very responsive, it's like one of those old nubs they had on laptops except it's not shit. People might be annoyed with it at first until they get used to it because you're not really supposed to tilt it. It's pressure sensitive, so you actually place your thumb on top of the nub. 

Definitely worth the upgrade, IMO. Now I've got a Pikachu 3DS XL in excellent condition to sell, which should make back the entire cost of the New 3DS XL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> FUCK YOU NoA



beautiful

do we have a mh4 thread? I want to play with u guys o.o


----------



## Jing (Feb 21, 2015)

I have Mh4, any other mother fucker here that has it speak up now.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 22, 2015)

Jing said:


> I have Mh4, any other mother fucker here that has it speak up now.



I have it too.  I'm just not tackling online until I finish all of the offline stuff.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I have it too.  I'm just not tackling online until I finish all of the offline stuff.


so muuuch offline stuff too

dear god


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 22, 2015)

Yo guys. Need some 3ds game recommendations. Gonna be picking up a "new" 3ds sometime next week. Not really wanting any Mario or Zelda games just yet besides Mario Kart. Already have a list of a few i've been wanting:

Monster Hunter 4
Pokemon X
One Piece Unlimited World Red


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 22, 2015)

I have monster hunter 4


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 22, 2015)

Buy all the Capcom, Atlus,Level 5 and Nintendo games on the 3DS 

You should be good then.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 22, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Buy all the Capcom, Atlus,Level 5 and Nintendo games on the 3DS
> 
> You should be good then.



Ok, will do.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> I have monster hunter 4



what do you mainly play, I've done all my quest as gunlance ....hahaha


----------



## Jing (Feb 22, 2015)

Im G rank in MH4 now though I still need to do Caravan quests, and a make a whole bunch of weapons and armor sets before I start G.


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 22, 2015)

RemChu said:


> what do you mainly play, I've done all my quest as gunlance ....hahaha



I used to main hammers and greatswords, in this game I wanted to change things up so I've been exclusively using heavy bowguns. It's cool, but sometimes I feel like I would do much better as a blademaster

I'm stuck on my Dalamadur urgent at the moment


----------



## Jing (Feb 22, 2015)

Whats youre FC. Mines  1092-0315-1353


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 22, 2015)

Jing said:


> Whats youre FC. Mines  1092-0315-1353



4098-2758-3357


----------



## Jing (Feb 22, 2015)

Room is full.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 22, 2015)

Smack dat ass


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 22, 2015)

Getting one shot by dalamadur a million times woooo, yeah I'm stuck here forever, thanks for trying Jing


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2015)

My life's been ruled by Rune Factory 4 for the past week. Somebody help. 

-----

Also, got the N3DSXL. I love this thing. Haven't been able to put it down. I think between this and my Vita, my attention is gonna be focused heavily on handheld gaming this generation, with the occasional WiiU binge.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 23, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> Getting one shot by dalamadur a million times woooo, yeah I'm stuck here forever, thanks for trying Jing



Know that until you get the timing of dive-dodging his super blast down, there is absolutely no shame in bringing farcasters (and farcaster material - exciteshrooms and bomb casings) to warp you back to camp to avoid his super blast. As soon as you hear that odd noise he makes to signal his killer technique, throw down a farcaster, and then make another in the safety of camp.


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 23, 2015)

I've tried to kill him solo since no one will help me....The laser isn't a problem anymore. Now my problem is whenever I try to unfold my heavy bowgun, a fricking meteor drops on my head. This went on for 40 minutes until I ran out of potions, it was ridiculous


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 23, 2015)

Helped some other guy beat him, room immediately disbands, this community has gone to shit. People were far more friendly in 3 Ultimate, but i guess I understand, this fight isn't really fun at all


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2015)

dalamadur <3 how far into the game is that boss?

I'm still finishing the caravan shit.


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 23, 2015)

Rank 7 guild hall. This fight is cool for like 5 minutes the first time you fight it, then it loses it's charm immediately


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 23, 2015)

Helped two more people beat him, as soon as the quest ended and I tried to do my urgent, I get kicked from the room. I hate human beings


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 23, 2015)

Rank 7 isn't so bad, good variety of monsters, I wouldn't mind if I never progressed past this point (help me)


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 23, 2015)

I DID IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 23, 2015)

Its a pretty easy fight once you learn it


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2015)

THE TIP AT 1:00 min

holy cow jumping off a wall with weapon drawn WTFFFFF is that a bug/exploit? that should be in the help/tutorial shit. too useful 
[youtube]sJ1QJCAEwiQ[/youtube]


dalamadorururur
 vid

didnt watch since i didnt want spoilers quite yet....
[youtube]nD1VyMExwsg[/youtube]

love this dudes name lol GAIJIN HUNTER HAHAHAHA


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 25, 2015)

*Glaive User's Dream*



Did this to a g-rank Nursezilla doing its spiderman slingshot toward me. 
It felt even better than I imagined.  


Also, when diversifying my pool of elemental glaives, I finally got a chance to look a good look at a certain monster named the Ash Kecha Wacha. 
The *Ash Kecha* . . .


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2015)

Swweeeeeeeeet


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2015)

Who wants a Monster Hunter 4 demo code?


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2015)

[youtube]B3JjWCMOCdU[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Mar 7, 2015)

[youtube]qCw3PuCpEFs[/youtube]
Just came out =]


----------



## Magic (Mar 7, 2015)

So much end game customization 
[youtube]S_ws-blS8yc[/youtube]


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 13, 2015)

By the way, don't update your firmware if you ever want to soft-mod it.

t. someone who updated to 9.4


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2015)

N3DS, MM3D and MH4U cleaned house last month. 

Good news all around. Super happy to see how well MH4U did, I think MH3U only sold 130k at launch across the 3DS _and_ WiiU combined. MH4U sold over twice that on just one platform.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 14, 2015)

Thats fucking Awesome^^


----------



## Magic (Mar 14, 2015)

Golden Circle said:


> By the way, don't update your firmware if you ever want to soft-mod it.
> 
> t. someone who updated to 9.4


3DS has softmods? link please <3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YbLVr4EjMAU[/YOUTUBE]

Nintendo warns for possible spoilers


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 25, 2015)

Raiding that shit next month


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 25, 2015)

Any word on a Special Edition New 3ds XL for Xenoblade?


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Jouten (Mar 26, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> N3DS, MM3D and MH4U cleaned house last month.
> 
> Good news all around. Super happy to see how well MH4U did, I think MH3U only sold 130k at launch across the 3DS _and_ WiiU combined. MH4U sold over twice that on just one platform.



I hope that means we'll also get a Wii U port for MH4U


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 26, 2015)

That Xenoblade chronicles looks good... I want some of the JRPG's on vita though. 

It'll have to wait seeing as I'm not exactly screaming to play anything else on 3DS right now. Well not entirely true but I I'll buy a few that I wanted this week.

I look forward to the next JRPG's to come out on the new 3ds though. 

Then again.... I should read some reviews on Xenoblade chronicles. If it's that good maybe I'll leave the vita to wait instead. 

4/10 seems so far to wait after I've waited so long though. Grrrrrrrr I've never played Monster Hunter before though... and they won't release Phantasy Star Nova here those Sega pricks... HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

Handhelds are killing it lately, makes me happy! 

Are people still playing Monster Hunter 4?

Damn it. Why u do dis to me new 3DS?


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2015)

Sonic Team/Phantasy star is just selling to their PSO2 people in japan. 

they dont care about the american market


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 26, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Sonic Team/Phantasy star is just selling to their PSO2 people in japan.
> 
> they dont care about the american market



I might learn to read jp and then find some way to pirate it, if they don't want my money they won't get it, but I'll play what I want that's for damn sure. 

I already played plenty of PSO2... not to mention it's stuffed full of Americans, Sega are a bunch of blind fuck wits.  

Probably would have enjoyed the game way more if I could avoid the money grind by paying money but NOOOOOOOOOOOO it's a bitch to charge on American debit cards.


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2015)

yeah, 

kinda sad they cancelled the pso2 for america oh well. I got tried of the game lol.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 26, 2015)

RemChu said:


> yeah,
> 
> kinda sad they cancelled the pso2 for america oh well. I got tried of the game lol.



Seriously, in the end we had to spam time attacks for money, that's when I called it quits, everyday I was just logging on, doing time attacks, failing upgrades to my weapons horribly.. it just got dull at that point. 10 star weapons and up are no fun to upgrade.


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2015)

Only hr 4 people joining my room in high rank armor. So i solo'd the hr5 quest vs black gravios.

lol took 25 mins. used an insect glaive. Since i did all the offline quests you have avaible offline before hr stuff I'm doing it in silver rathalos gear....feels weird lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2015)

Nintendo Direct incoming!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 1, 2015)

Sweeeeeet 3DS is on fire again


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2015)

Soooo there are two games or just alternate covers?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

Imagine if they go the Pokemon with this.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 1, 2015)

Simon said:


> Soooo there are two games or just alternate covers?



By the subtitles, two games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 1, 2015)

Yooooo this trailer is freaking awesome

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?t=113&v=94CCxVMltQY[/youtube]

Man as long as Fire Emblem keeps pulling from the SMT series as inspiration, I'll be a happy camper.

This is the real SMT x FE right here hahahaha!!!


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2015)

What game series is that in the quote by Simon?


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah new fire emblem!!! 

and multiple story endings always a a good thing


----------



## Simon (Apr 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]X7fl2xDedO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 4, 2015)

That legal assistant....hnggggg


----------



## wibisana (Apr 6, 2015)

Planed to buy 3DS next week (after my 1st credit card got issued)
do I have to know something about "recent" console?
maybe advice or warning?

last console I owned is NES

last console i familiar with is
and PS2 (rental/game center)

btw I have 100kbs internet at office, is is powerful enough to play online?

also is $200 overpriced? because every shop i visit they say 3ds cost that much in Indonesia


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 6, 2015)

You'll be fine.and no 200$ for a N3DS ( the one with the nub on the side) is standard price


----------



## Simon (Apr 7, 2015)

The Great Ace Attorney's Animations are incredible.

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 7, 2015)

Hoping this comes to america, even if it is Digital only.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 7, 2015)

Isnt it awesome that xenoblade 3D comes out the same day as the xenoblade X presentation?


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xqoWNeFY5Fw[/YOUTUBE]

The first one was alright, despite the later levels, so i'll probably get this one too. At least this time we don't have to wait long for it to be localized since PxZ 1 did very well in the west apparently


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 14, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> [YOUTUBE]xqoWNeFY5Fw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The first one was alright, despite the later levels, so i'll probably get this one too. At least this time we don't have to wait long for it to be localized since PxZ 1 did very well in the west apparently



I keep throwing money at the screen and nothing is happening.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2015)

Club Nintendo sent their annual e-mail for all Gold and Platinum status members to choose their gifts before April 30th. I ended up getting Super Mario Bros 3. There really wasn't any other Gold gift I wanted and didn't already have.


----------



## Simon (Apr 16, 2015)

*StreetPass Mii Plaza 4.0 Update Out Now (2 new games, hats, bubbles, and more)*

Version 4.0 of the StreetPass Mii Plaza app is out now in every region. 

You might have to update manually through the leftmost option on the app's menu.



The update includes two new games (Ultimate Angler and Battleground Z), 15 new hats, bubbles, and the Premium service.

Individual games are $4.99 / ?4.99 / ?4.49. A pack with both costs $7.99 / ?7.99 / ?7.19.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2015)

I bought all of the new Streetpass stuff.  Since I have a HomePass set up it's definitely worth it considering how many hits I get. However, I can see it being worthless for a lot of people who have to drive to a McDonald's or Best Buy just to get a few hits.


----------



## Simon (Apr 17, 2015)

Well at the moment it isn't pointless! International Streetpass week started today and lasts until April 26th!


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2015)

MonHon talk:
After many many attempts finally beat the "Caravaneer's Challenge", the last offline quest needed to unlock the rainbow flashing hue for armor.   Holy 23%@#, finished with no healing items leftover and 7 mins on the clock. 

That pushed me to my gaming limit. I used brachy dual blades with silver rath set. ughhhh the Shagaru Magala must have had full hp cause holy shit it took the longest. My right thumb is fucking throbbing and sore...


----------



## Nep Nep (May 27, 2015)

So I picked up the new 3DS and Xenoblade... jeez the frikkin transfer process... Oh and the fact that it doesn't come with a charger... 

It's like the legit wanted to give the middle finger to us who bought it before the new 3DS. 

Shit was annoying, had to bring screw drivers to Game Stop so we could do all the transfer stuff...


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2015)

THE ONLY GAME I WILL EVER NEED

[youtube]vz7Ge7SJOX8[/youtube]



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Enclave (Jun 1, 2015)

RemChu said:


> THE ONLY GAME I WILL EVER NEED
> 
> [youtube]vz7Ge7SJOX8[/youtube]
> 
> ...



This is how I found out about the game:


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2015)

HAhahaha

that was techinally my reaction too, no where near done with mh4u o.o


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 4, 2015)

Man the new 3DS XL is kinda heavy lol.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 4, 2015)

Is there any way to transfer over a friends list from an old 3DS console or am I fucked?


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2015)

When you do the system transfer I think? should transfer all of that. Just google the question man.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2015)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Is there any way to transfer over a friends list from an old 3DS console or am I fucked?



Yep. Ninty even made a Youtube video about it. It's kinda involved though, so put a couple hours to the side.

[YOUTUBE]Y88G3tp_f88[/YOUTUBE]


I made a full system transfer from my old 3DS to my new one, and now it's literally the same as my old one from software to friend code.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, I'll probably need to wipe my new 3DS clean of its Nintendo ID and all that ish but sounds thorough enough. Depending on how much of a hassle it is I might just start over with this one though.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 4, 2015)

I didn't have THAT many on the old 3DS I don't think... although I had a Pokemon Bank + transporter (99% sure the account is inaccessible without paying the yearly fee now though anyway) and used other shit like Mii creator and that shit you do with a photo of your face. My main concern is importing my old friends list as I highly doubt I'll be able to re-register like over a dozen people who may not even come here as much


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 4, 2015)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> I didn't have THAT many on the old 3DS I don't think... although I had a Pokemon Bank + transporter (99% sure the account is inaccessible without paying the yearly fee now though anyway) and used other shit like Mii creator and that shit you do with a photo of your face. My main concern is importing my old friends list as I highly doubt I'll be able to re-register like over a dozen people who may not even come here as much



You'll be fine with that, that's the reason for system transfer.


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7ALQCWUlinM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aldric (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wIqL3NX2owY[/YOUTUBE]

that whole GRRRR NOT A METROID trainwreck aside

this

just doesn't seem very good

looks super slow and basic, it really feels like it should be a small eshop title


----------



## Simon (Jul 17, 2015)

Deciding whether or not I should buy a Japanese 3DS and start importing. The US gets what? Animal Crossing and Yokai Watch this Fall? What the fuck.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 19, 2015)

Aldric said:


> [YOUTUBE]wIqL3NX2owY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> that whole GRRRR NOT A METROID trainwreck aside
> 
> ...



First level


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 19, 2015)

Simon said:


> Deciding whether or not I should buy a Japanese 3DS and start importing. The US gets what? Animal Crossing and Yokai Watch this Fall? What the fuck.



There's no reason to import a 3DS unless you like rpgs.


----------



## Simon (Jul 23, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> There's no reason to import a 3DS unless you like rpgs.


Or stuff like this that we will probably never get here in the states.

[YOUTUBE]aLV6sX8vdjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 24, 2015)

Is there any easy way to backup games and play ROMs for the DS?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Aug 2, 2015)

It cost nothing? what else do you have to do?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2015)

All we know at the moment is that Smealum is going to announce an exploit involving this game soon.

He also hinted you might not need cubic ninja at all:


----------



## Naruto (Aug 2, 2015)

HYPE


----------



## Simon (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Enclave (Aug 17, 2015)

Yup, already got my YouTube app set up and good to go.  Region free 3DS ahoy!

Edit:

Oh, just noticed nobody mentioned the new YouTube hack here yet.  Yeah, grab YouTube FAST.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]poKXRsrondE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2015)

Looking forward to the new Animal Crossing, also can't wait to wipe off the layer of dust that is gathering on my 3DS.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 13, 2015)

Apollo and Phoenix are the playable protags for  Ace Attorney 6


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 14, 2015)

via my Hotmail said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> You’ve been selected to try out The Legend of Zelda™: Tri Force Heroes game before it’s released.





> selected





> *selected*





> _*"Selected"*_


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> Apollo and Phoenix are the playable protags for  Ace Attorney 6



Why do they keep pushing Apollo


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 15, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Why do they keep pushing Apollo




He's gained quite the fanbase since the 4th game and there are still things in his background brought up in Apollo Justice that haven't been touched on since that game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2015)

Happy HOme Designer bundle for 180 at walmartooo


----------



## Nois (Jan 30, 2016)

So... I'm looking to finally get my hands on a DS (up until now I've been limited to playng DS games on my phone).

Not that much of a gamer anymore, but I'd love to get to finally play some of that Nintendo sweetness (and the 6th gen Pokemon).

I am torn between getting the 2DS or a used 3DS


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 30, 2016)

The 2DS is clunky and you can't fold it like the 3DS or reg. Get a used one; I bought a used Vita and it works fine from GS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2016)

N3DS. Not only will you get an extra analog stick/nub(whatever you want to call it), but you'll also get to play a few extra exclusive games that aren't available on the regular 3DS. 

But if you're on a budget, a used 3DS XL would be a good choice too.


----------



## Nois (Jan 30, 2016)

Kakashifan727 said:


> The 2DS is clunky and you can't fold it like the 3DS or reg. Get a used one; I bought a used Vita and it works fine from GS.



I don't really mind that. Hinges mean my GF is doomed to break it

Also, the console is not a priority right now, so getting it cheap is just a way to experience the 3DS game library before we move to something new.

I did find a used 3DS XL at the same price a new 2DS is


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2016)

Go for the XL, Noisu.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2016)

What are the best games that are compatible with the new 3DS XL?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2016)

all of them


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2016)

Cant decide which one to pick:

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Pokemon XY
Bravely Default
Persona Q
Xenoblade 3D

I can only pick one or two if i have leftover money

Help me decide


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2016)

I would take Bravely Default and Pokemon XY.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2016)

Which one is better? Pokemon X or Y?

X looks kind of gay lol. Blue water type pokemon?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2016)

Xenoblade or Monster Hunter Ultimate.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2016)

Xenoblade is like grinding galore right? 

So i think i will pick Monster Hunter Ultimate and Bravely Default. I will get Pokemon Y next.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 7, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHHAA!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 9, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Xenoblade is like grinding galore right?
> 
> So i think i will pick Monster Hunter Ultimate and Bravely Default. I will get Pokemon Y next.



Nah Bravely Default is the game where you grind your ass off.

Xenoblade is the game where you can skip the sidequests and just play the main quest if you want to but you'll end up missing all the things that help to flesh things out and make the main story more impact. ( if you care about things like characters and less about the overall narratives design)

the game does a thing where it locks the interesting quest behind the grinding quests since they act as a psuedo lock in terms of "level requirement". The good thing though is the grinding quests autocomplete while you play the game so you'll plow through a shit ton of them from the moment you start exploring.


Real talk though when you get the game bench sharla and reyn immediately unless you decide to play as reyn like a beserker character ( they lower defenses to increase attack power)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 9, 2016)

Levels dont mean shit in the Xenoblade games lol.

Stats and your skill build is the most important thing. Its what makes fights so fun.

Just pump your points into agility ( so you can actually hit things higher level than you) and experiment with your skill set up to  maximize your chains and damage


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 9, 2016)

Lmao jane you're so damn salty. Go to the X thread and chill out. 

Yes the sequel is a very complex rpg,it wasnt designed for newcomers lol. 

the first one is more simple either way


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2016)

6 days till Fire Emblem Fates and a week after that us Euros get Bravely Second 

All I need now is a release date for Ace Attorney 6 and SMT IV Final in the west.


----------



## Wan (Mar 3, 2016)

This just in, SNES games coming to the Virtual Console...New 3DS only though.


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2016)

new 3ds only....lol


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kaitou (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, while that is indeed bullshit, it can does give more reason to get a New 3DS. Besides Amiibo, the only reason to get one was Xenoblade 3DS iirc.

(come at me, Razr.)


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2016)

about time i upgraded.

I can't remeber how long I've had this 3ds for.

So hyped for MH x in the west in the summer!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 12, 2016)

Yo, how long will the Pok?mon anniversary New 3DSs be selling? Limited time?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 17, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yo, how long will the Pok�mon anniversary New 3DSs be selling? Limited time?



You're done bro, it's all gone. 

Also, who here took advantage of the Nintendo Selects? I didn't get anything for 3DS but I plan to get _Ocarina of Time 3DS_ since I only got the Japanese version, and that was free. Probably _Yoshi's Island_ since I wish I could replay it. No need for Donkey Kong 3DS and eww to Mario Party.

Good thing that this also reflected their Digital prices.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 17, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> You're done bro, it's all gone.



Guess I'll have to save for the overpriced ones on eBay


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 17, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Guess I'll have to save for the overpriced ones on eBay



What you can do is buy a New 3DS, perhaps the Animal Crossing one and hope someone is selling the plates on eBay. Should come up much cheaper. 

Just throw away the AC plates.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey people, so suddently I noticed that my 3ds xl analog stick is broken. The hardware seems okay and returns to position properly, but it isn't working as it sould be.
I can move left and right perfectly, but when I try to move up or down it simply won't respond, or some times it just gets stuck moving in that position, even though the stick itself has returned to the neutral position.

I've already tried calibrating the stick and turning the 3DS off and on again. Nothing works.

Any ideas? I'm desperate


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 28, 2016)

Just finished 999 and Virtue's Last Reward. Maaaaaaan, got myself a case of epic mind screw.

The feels, the feeeeeels.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 31, 2016)

New service is live.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 28, 2016)

Going to get a New 3DS soon and I'm wondering if there's any point in keeping the original after transferring everything over?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey guys. There's a pretty good chance my N3DS got stolen.
Is there a way I'd be able to transfer my NNID account info should I get a new one?


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Hey guys. There's a pretty good chance my N3DS got stolen.
> Is there a way I'd be able to transfer my NNID account info should I get a new one?



Call Nintendo up with as much information as possible. Generally they'll just do some oogidy-boogidy magic to tie your NNID to the new console and then allow you to re-download all your games. Unfortunately, your saves are gone; but you should get your games back. As far as I can tell, every person I've heard this happen to has had a very good experience with Nintendo customer support helping them get their stuff back.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Cool. The saves I don't care much about, since that just gives me incentive to replay all my old stuff, but I would hate to have lost the games I bought.


----------



## Kaitou (May 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear about that, Shirker. 

Anyway, I've been playing Final Fantasy Explorers with a group of good people as well as Yokai Watch on 3DS lately.


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2016)

How is Final Fantasy Explorers?


----------



## Kaitou (May 4, 2016)

Naruto said:


> How is Final Fantasy Explorers?



It's fun with a group of friends. My friends told me it sucks to play it alone though cause it's too grindy. Unless you got a N3DS or a Circle Pad Pro, the camera kind of sucks too, but since I got a Circle Pad Pro then I'm good. 

The combat is nice too, not too out of this world for a 3DS game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2016)

The Nintendo Monster Hunter


----------



## Monna (May 24, 2016)

Just completed Azure Striker Gunvolt. Now onto Legend of Dark Witch 2


----------



## kluang (May 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The Nintendo Monster Hunter



Dammit I was planning to get a 3ds for sun and moon.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2016)

Dai Gyakuten Saiban is getting a translation patch


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm solding Hyrule Warriors 3DS. The graphics aren't that good and it can't even get 30fps constant.
Too bad, I tend to kill DW style games.


----------

